# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  sexting κόλλημα

## sisy

Ερώτηση.. Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον να μιλάει ερωτικά με το ίδιο πρόσωπο για πολύ καιρό? Εδώ και λίγους μήνες μου συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο για πρώτη φορά με κάποιον νεότερο μου που γνώρισα σε ένα φόρουμ. Πίστευα ότι θα έληγε σύντομα αλλά εξακολουθεί να συμβαίνει...

----------


## Kostas_14

Κάποιοι το θεωρούν πιο διεγερτικό ακόμη και από το ίδιο το σεξ. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με αυτό το θέμα, επειδή ίσως είναι πιο safe και δεν μπαίνει ο άλλος/η στον κόπο για φλερτ face to face; Εμένα αν και τύπος της τεχνολογίας, δεν με εκφράζει. Αν σε εκφράζει εσένα προχώρα το, απλά θεωρώ πως είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.

----------


## PositiveWave

Γεια σου sisy. Καλώς ήρθες.

Ναι μου έχει τύχει ακριβώς η ίδια περίπτωση. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να αξιολογήσεις κάτι. Μιλάς σοβαρά ή μιλάς απλά για να περνά η ώρα με αυτό το άτομο; Πολλές φορές, όσο περνά ο καιρός γίνεται ορατό το χάσμα.

Εγώ π.χ. μιλούσα με κάποια και την είχα πάρει σοβαρά. Εκείνη απλά ήθελε να μου μιλά, όπως κατάλαβα εκ των υστέρων, γιατί ήθελε ένα "χάνζαπλαστ", γιατί ήταν φρεσκοχωρισμένη. 

Εσύ σε ποια κατηγορία βρίσκεσαι; Μιλάς σοβαρά μαζί του και θες να γνωριστείτε από κοντά ή απλά κάνεις την πλάκα σου και σου έχει γίνει συνήθεια;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι υγιές να εξαρτάς τη ζωή σου και την καθημερινότητά σου από ένα εικονικό πρόσωπο.

----------


## sisy

Καμιά σχέση. Παντρεμένη είμαι..κι αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι καθαρά σεξουαλικό. Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα. Απλώς κράτησε πολύ και προβληματίζομαι.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν βρίσκω τίποτα κακό σε αυτό. Τη στιγμή που περνάτε καλά, γιατί όχι;
Στην πραγματικότητα το κάνουν 8 στους 10. Οι τελευταίες έρευνες αυτό λένε. Δεν θα το παραδεχτεί εύκολα όμως κάποιος.
Είναι σίγουρα πολύ διεγερτικό και οι απόψεις διχαζονται. Σε άλλους βελτιώνει τη σεξουαλικη ζωή με τον «πραγματικό» σύντροφο αν υπάρχει, σε άλλους που δεν υπάρχει λειτουργεί ως ένα μέσο σεξουαλικης απόλαυσης, σε άλλους λειτουργεί ανασταλτικά σε σχέση με την κανονική τους ζωή και υπάρχει κι ένα ποσοστό που μέσα από αυτό εκφράζεται και απελευθερώνεται σεξουαλικα.
Σημασία έχει πως το κανεις και γιατί το κανεις. Να είσαι δηλ σίγουρος για ποιο λόγο το κανεις.
Από κει κει πέρα, αν περνάς μαζί του καλά, γιατί όχι;

----------


## sisy

Ναι Nefeli28.. Σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση όπως και τους υπόλοιπους. Είναι πραγματικά πολύ διεγερτικό γι αυτό και δεν σταμάτησε ακόμη. Και ναι η σχέση με το σύζυγο έχει εκτοξευθεί. Όμως δε θα έπρεπε να ξεφουσκώσει κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό;

----------


## PositiveWave

> Καμιά σχέση. Παντρεμένη είμαι..κι αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι καθαρά σεξουαλικό. Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα. Απλώς κράτησε πολύ και προβληματίζομαι.


Σκέφτεσαι πως θα το λήξεις το θέμα ή δε μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς sexting; 

Θα τον ευχαριστήσεις και θα του πεις ότι όλα τα καλά έχουν και ένα τέλος. Αν δεν το αποδεχθεί, επιμείνει και είναι τόσο κολλημένος, υπάρχει και η επιλογή του block. 

Αν δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς sexting, τι να σου πω... Ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του γούστα.

----------


## Nefeli28

Εισαι λοιπόν στην κατηγορία που το sexting σε βοηθάει. Ωραίο δεν είναι αυτό;
Ξέρεις, ακόμα κι αυτό, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να το βρεις. Δηλ υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα στην πέσουν διαδικτυακά, αλλά δεν παίζει να βρεις εύκολα τον έναν που θα έχεις αυτή τη χημεία μαζί του.
Νιώθεις ότι το έχετε αυτό; Η απλά περνάς την ώρα σου όπως είπε κάποιος παραπάνω;
Αν και για να γράφεις κόλλημα...

----------


## sisy

Περνάω την ώρα μου ...αλλά ευχάριστα..

----------


## PositiveWave

> Περνάω την ώρα μου ...αλλά ευχάριστα..


Ο άλλος το ξέρει ότι είσαι παντρεμένη ή νομίζει ότι είσαι ελεύθερη και ωραία;

Μη νομίζεις ότι δε θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα τελειώσει και θα τελειώσει από εσένα η ιστορία γιατί αυτός θα είναι τόσο ξαναμμένος που θα θέλει να σε δει από κοντά και να περάσει στο sex σκέτο. Με εγγύηση.

----------


## sisy

Εννοείται πώς το ξέρει. Ευτυχώς υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση και δεν θα γίνονταν να βρεθούμε .

----------


## Nefeli28

Άρα possitive οι άντρες δεν θα το σταματήσουν λες.
Αν θέλει να το κόψει δηλ θα πρέπει να το κάνει εκείνη. 
Γιατί οι άντρες εθίζονται σε αυτό ενώ μπορεί να είναι ωραίοι και να έχουν μια πραγματική γυναίκα; Για να μην πω μπορεί να έχουν παράλληλα μια σύντροφο και να κάνουν και sexting;

----------


## PositiveWave

Απαντώ και στις δυο:

Το ξέρει και βρίσκεται μακριά. Άρα τι φρούτο είναι ο δικός μας; Έχει ζωή; Έχει σχέσεις; Επικοινωνεί με το έξω περιβάλλον; Μήπως του κάνεις ψυχικό εξ αποστάσεως του νέου αυτού και αυτός αυτοϊκανοποιείται με τη φαντασίωση ότι κάνει σεξ με μια παντρεμένη (είναι μικρότερος όπως είπες); Επειδή εδώ μιλάμε ανοιχτά και αλογόκριτα και εγώ είχα τέτοιες φαντασιώσεις με διάφορες.

Νεφέλη εμείς οι άντρες σταματάμε μόνο αν βαρεθούμε και γνωρίσουμε σε σημείο αηδίας την άλλη. Όσο υπάρχει το μυστήριο αυτό, ο άντρας θα διψά και θα συντηρεί τη φαντασίωση αυτή. Εννοείται πως οι γυναίκες πρέπει να βάλουν φρένο στον άντρα ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για sex(ting). Όπως η γυναίκα αρνείται ή δέχεται να κάνει σεξ και γενικά είναι αυτή που έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο για να υπάρξει συναίνεση, έτσι και στο sexting, υπάρχει μια συναίνεση η οποία όταν πάψει, τότε ο άλλος παύει να κάνει sexting, αλλά κάνει παρενόχληση μέσω μηνυμάτων. Οπότε, πρέπει να έχετε το σθένος όπως αρχίζετε κάτι, να το τελειώνετε. Δεν ξέρετε τι ανάποδες μπορεί να πάρει το αντρικό μυαλό και τι άρρωστες καταστάσεις μπορεί να δημιουργήσετε με την παθητική συναίνεσή σας.

----------


## Nefeli28

Εξήγησε λίγο αυτό το τελευταίο. Όταν λες άρρωστες καταστάσεις τι εννοείς;
Όταν λες παθητική συναίνεση πως το εννοείς; Και τα δυο μέρη που κάνουν sexting είναι σύμφωνα με αυτό που γίνεται. Όσο παθητικό είναι για τη γυναίκα, άλλο τόσο είναι και για τον άντρα.

----------


## sisy

Χαχα ενεργητική είναι η συμμετοχή μου. Είναι εμφανίσιμος και πετυχημένος στη δουλειά του. Πληροφορίες από fb και Google. Είναι γνωστός στη δουλειά του. Ακόμα και τώρα μετά από τόσο καιρό έχουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα ερωτικού περιεχομένου να πούμε. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται. Εξ ου και η ερώτηση. Αν δεν με εντυπωσίαζε δε θα ρωτούσα.

----------


## giorgos panou

Επειδη το θεμα ειναι αλλο και ο θεματοθετης ολος τυχαιος αποφευγει να μας διευκρηνησει καποια πραματα , θα ξανα καμω προσπαθεια να τον ερωτησω καποια πραματα.
Εαν ,αυριο, ο τυπος που επικοινωνητε σου πει οτι θα ερθει για 2μερες σε ενα ξενοδοχειο της περιοχης σου, Σισση θα το δεχτεις κι θα τον καλοσορησεις? η Οχι?
Η επομενη ερωτηση ειναι καπως ακαταληλη, αλλα συγχωραταμε διοτις δεν εχω καταλαβει επακριβως, θα μπορουσες Σισση και Νεφελη (οπου Νεφελη απαντα και συμπληρωνει την Σισση σε απολτο βαθμο) ,το σεξτινγκ ειναι το λεγομενο σαιμπερ σεξ? θελω να πω περιλαμβανει λογια τα οποια εκατεροθεν σκοπευουν στο να διεγηρουν σεξουαλικος τον αλλον ? συμπεριλαμβανει την ασυγχωρετη κι αμαρτολη πραξη του αυνανυσμου? ( οπου φανταζομαι θα γνωριζετε πως προκαλει τυφλωση στους ανδρες), σκοπος δλδη ειναι να υπαρξη η φαση της ηδωνης? Η μημπος ανταλασοντε φιλοφρονσεις απλου βαθμου? 
Παρακλω απαντηστε μου διοτις δεν εχω καταλαβει ! ευχαρηστω

----------


## Nefeli28

Ρε συ Πάνου, μας δουλεύεις έτσι;
Εσυ δεν μας είπες πως το εκανες το «σεξτιν»;;;
Τώρα μας ρωτάς πως γίνεται;

Είμαστε σε φορούμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης δεν δύναμαι να σου περιγράψω πως γίνεται το sexting φίλε μου. Άλλωστε είναι αμαρτωλό ακόμα και να το ακούς.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ρε συ Πάνου, μας δουλεύεις έτσι;
> Εσυ δεν μας είπες πως το εκανες το «σεξτιν»;;;
> Τώρα μας ρωτάς πως γίνεται;
> 
> Είμαστε σε φορούμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης δεν δύναμαι να σου περιγράψω πως γίνεται το sexting φίλε μου. Άλλωστε είναι αμαρτωλό ακόμα και να το ακούς.


Κάτσε ρε Νεφέλη και συ, χθες μας έβαλες "χέρι" με τον why και καλά έκανες. Τώρα αυτό δεν θεωρείται σπαμ σε ξένο θέμα; Δεν σε κατηγορώ, απλά σου λέω πως κάνεις το ίδιο σχεδόν.

----------


## giorgos35

> Επειδη το θεμα ειναι αλλο και ο θεματοθετης ολος τυχαιος αποφευγει να μας διευκρηνησει καποια πραματα , θα ξανα καμω προσπαθεια να τον ερωτησω καποια πραματα.
> *Εαν ,αυριο, ο τυπος που επικοινωνητε σου πει οτι θα ερθει για 2μερες σε ενα ξενοδοχειο της περιοχης σου, Σισση θα το δεχτεις κι θα τον καλοσορησεις? η Οχι?*
> Η επομενη ερωτηση ειναι καπως ακαταληλη, αλλα συγχωραταμε διοτις δεν εχω καταλαβει επακριβως, θα μπορουσες Σισση και Νεφελη (οπου Νεφελη απαντα και συμπληρωνει την Σισση σε απολτο βαθμο) ,το σεξτινγκ ειναι το λεγομενο σαιμπερ σεξ? θελω να πω περιλαμβανει λογια τα οποια εκατεροθεν σκοπευουν στο να διεγηρουν σεξουαλικος τον αλλον ? συμπεριλαμβανει την ασυγχωρετη κι αμαρτολη πραξη του αυνανυσμου? (* οπου φανταζομαι θα γνωριζετε πως προκαλει τυφλωση στους ανδρες),* σκοπος δλδη ειναι να υπαρξη η φαση της ηδωνης? Η μημπος ανταλασοντε φιλοφρονσεις απλου βαθμου? 
> Παρακλω απαντηστε μου διοτις δεν εχω καταλαβει ! ευχαρηστω


Αυτή την απορια την έχω και εγώ....

Αν ο αυνανισμός προκαλούσε τυφλώσει στους άνδρες
Τοτες όλοι οι άνδρες θα είμασταν τυφλοί.....

----------


## sisy

Έχω κάνει καινούργιο συκώτι απ το γέλιο. Συγνώμη αλλά έχει χαθεί κάθε σοβαρότητα

----------


## giorgos35

> Έχω κάνει καινούργιο συκώτι απ το γέλιο. Συγνώμη αλλά έχει χαθεί κάθε σοβαρότητα


Με συγχωρείς πολύ αλλά έχει λογική η ερώτηση του Γιώργου Πάνου....μην ξεχνάς μόνη σου το είπες ότι κράτησε ένα χρόνο η ομιλία σου με τον τύπο και ακόμα εξακολουθεί....δεν είναι λίγος καιρός για sexting με συγκεκριμένο άτομο...εγώ ξέρω τη θα απαντήσεις αλλά θα ήθελα όμως να την ακούσω από σένα την απαντήσει..

----------


## sisy

Κάλεεεε.δεν είπα ένα χρόνο. Πολύ χρόνο είπα. Τρεις τέσσερις μήνες είναι και με διαστήματα που δεν συμβαίνει.. Για ποιαν ερώτηση θες απάντηση;

----------


## giorgos35

> Κάλεεεε.δεν είπα ένα χρόνο. Πολύ χρόνο είπα. Τρεις τέσσερις μήνες είναι και με διαστήματα που δεν συμβαίνει.. Για ποιαν ερώτηση θες απάντηση;


Μιλάω για την ερώτηση του Γιώργου Πάνου...που λέει..
Ότι αν ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος σου έκανε πρόταση να βρεθητε από κοντά τι θα του απαντούσες θα το δεχτούν να βρεθητε η όχι????
Γιατί νομιζα ότι μιλάτε εδώ και ένα χρόνο???τελοσπαντων μάλλον μπερδεύτηκα....αλλά δεν πειράζει είναι καλή η ερώτηση του Γιώργου

----------


## sisy

Ουτοπική ερώτηση. Μπορεί να καθόμουν να το σκεφτώ. Να έμπαινα στον πειρασμό προς στιγμήν να το κάνω. Αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι πως δε θα το τολμούσα 
.

----------


## giorgos35

> Ουτοπική ερώτηση. Μπορεί να καθόμουν να το σκεφτώ. Να έμπαινα στον πειρασμό προς στιγμήν να το κάνω. Αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι πως δε θα το τολμούσα 
> .


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση

----------


## sisy

Εσύ πιστεύεις πως θα γινόταν κάτι διαφορετικό δηλαδή;

----------


## giorgos35

> Εσύ πιστεύεις πως θα γινόταν κάτι διαφορετικό δηλαδή;


Όχι...περίπου αυτή την απάντηση πίστευα ότι θα δώσεις.αλλα με πιο πολύ αποφασιστιστηκοτητα

----------


## sisy

Κοιτα.
επειδή ούτε αυτό που συμβαίνει πίστευα ότι θα συμβεί και το έβρισκα τουλάχιστον χαζό..κι επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρεις σε τι φάση θα σε βρει κάτι πάντα αφήνω ανοιχτό ένα ενδεχόμενο..

----------


## giorgos35

> Κοιτα.
> επειδή ούτε αυτό που συμβαίνει πίστευα ότι θα συμβεί και το έβρισκα τουλάχιστον χαζό..κι επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρεις σε τι φάση θα σε βρει κάτι πάντα αφήνω ανοιχτό ένα ενδεχόμενο..


Kαταλαβαινω με πια έννοια το λες...και θα συμφωνήσω..
Ευχόμε να μην υποκυψεις στον πειρασμό...επειδη ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αντισταθεί κανεις...και δεν το λέω με τη θρησκευτική την έννοια...απλά μετά θα έχεις τύψεις...και είναι κρίμα και για τα παιδιά σου εάν έχεις και για τον άνδρα σου..δεν λέω ότι θα το κάνεις..απλά λέω να μην πέσεις στο λάθος αυτό..υποθετικά μιλάμε..

----------


## sisy

Αν θα έχω τύψεις θα είναι κρίμα για μένα και για κανέναν άλλο. Αν δηλ κάνεις κάτι και δεν το μάθει κανείς είναι κρίμα για σένα τον ίδιο. Κανείς δε δικαιούται να ζει τη ζωή του μέσα στην ενοχη

----------


## Nefeli28

Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω και με το παραπάνω sisy. 
«Κανεις δε δικαιούται να ζει τη ζωή του μέσα στην ενοχή»
Μεγάλη κουβέντα...

----------


## elisabet

Συγγνώμη βρε παιδιά που παρεμβαίνω έτσι από το πουθενά αλλά έχω μείνει λίγο κάγκελο με τις απαντήσεις στο θέμα!
Ίσως έχω χάσει κάτι γιατί γράψατε και πολλές σελίδες και δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά, αλλά θεματοθέτρια ο άντρας σου είναι ενήμερος για οτι συμβαίνει; Αν είναι ενήμερος και είναι σε φάση : αχ ναι αγάπη μου εκτονώσου λίγο εκεί να φτιάξουμε τον γάμο μας" παω πάσο, αλλά όταν κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη του άλλου, πώς είναι δυνατόν να είστε τόσο άνετοι και να λέτε οτι δεν το θεωρείτε απιστία ή λόγο για να νιώθει τύψεις κάποιος;;; Κάνεις κάτι πίσω από την πλάτη του! Ίσως έχει χρειαστεί να πεις ψέματα κιόλας ή ίσως το κάνεις στο μέλλον, κρύβεις/ σβύνεις μνμτ.... όλα αυτά για μένα, ναι είναι απιστία και προδοσία άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχεισωματική επαφή και μένει μόνο στο φαντασιακό.

Επίσης όσοι πιστεύετε πως δεν είναι απιστία έχω πραγματικά την εξής ερώτηση : αν το έκανε σε εσάς αυτό ο / η συντροφός σας και τον/την τσακώνατε στα πράσα τι ακριβώς θα νιώθατε;
Δεν είναι ερώτηση για να σας την πω, είναι ειλικρινής απορία.

Για μένα μπαίνει θέμα απάτης στο συγκεκριμένο, απάτη θα το θεωρούσα κι αν μου το έκανε ο σύντροφος μου και θα γινόμουν έξαλλη.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Συγγνώμη βρε παιδιά που παρεμβαίνω έτσι από το πουθενά αλλά έχω μείνει λίγο κάγκελο με τις απαντήσεις στο θέμα!
> Ίσως έχω χάσει κάτι γιατί γράψατε και πολλές σελίδες και δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά, αλλά θεματοθέτρια ο άντρας σου είναι ενήμερος για οτι συμβαίνει; Αν είναι ενήμερος και είναι σε φάση : αχ ναι αγάπη μου εκτονώσου λίγο εκεί να φτιάξουμε τον γάμο μας" παω πάσο, αλλά όταν κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη του άλλου, πώς είναι δυνατόν να είστε τόσο άνετοι και να λέτε οτι δεν το θεωρείτε απιστία ή λόγο για να νιώθει τύψεις κάποιος;;; Κάνεις κάτι πίσω από την πλάτη του! Ίσως έχει χρειαστεί να πεις ψέματα κιόλας ή ίσως το κάνεις στο μέλλον, κρύβεις/ σβύνεις μνμτ.... όλα αυτά για μένα, ναι είναι απιστία και προδοσία άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχεισωματική επαφή και μένει μόνο στο φαντασιακό.
> 
> Επίσης όσοι πιστεύετε πως δεν είναι απιστία έχω πραγματικά την εξής ερώτηση : αν το έκανε σε εσάς αυτό ο / η συντροφός σας και τον/την τσακώνατε στα πράσα τι ακριβώς θα νιώθατε;
> Δεν είναι ερώτηση για να σας την πω, είναι ειλικρινής απορία.
> 
> Για μένα μπαίνει θέμα απάτης στο συγκεκριμένο, απάτη θα το θεωρούσα κι αν μου το έκανε ο σύντροφος μου και θα γινόμουν έξαλλη.


Δεν το θεωρώ εγώ προσωπικά απιστία, όμως όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος, μπορεί να οδηγήσει στην απιστία. Καθημερινά, ζευγάρια μιλάνε με διάφορους στο fb και αλλού, ξέρεις ακριβώς τι λένε; Μπορεί να κάνουν και sexting. Το να βγεις όμως μετά ραντεβού, οκ αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρα απιστία, γιατί εννοείται ότι θα επακολουθήσει και το σεξ. 

Όλοι μας λίγο πολύ έχουμε κάνει sexting, οκ εγώ όπως είπα δεν ήμουν σε σχέση και έβγαινα και ραντεβού με τις κοπέλες. Το να είσαι σε σχέση όμως και να κάνει sexting, είτε ο άντρας, είτε η γυναίκα, μάλλον κάτι λείπει από την σχέση. Αυτό είχα γράψει και σε ένα μήνυμά μου εδώ. Μάλλον λείπει η "φλόγα" στην σχέση. Απλά είναι εύκολο να πέσεις στην παγίδα του ραντεβού και να πέσεις σε απιστία. Μετά είναι δικό σου θέμα, αν θα το κρύψεις από την σχέση σου και θα προχωρήσεις ή αν θα χωρίσεις. 

Οι περισσότεροι φαντάζομαι ότι τα κρύβουν από την σχέση τους. Ελισάβετ, δύσκολα θα μάθεις αν κάνει sexting ο σύντροφός σου, όπως και ο άντρας για την γυναίκα. Υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές εφαρμογές που μπορείς να κατεβάσεις, που πιθανότατα να μην το πάρεις χαμπάρι.

----------


## giorgos35

> Συγγνώμη βρε παιδιά που παρεμβαίνω έτσι από το πουθενά αλλά έχω μείνει λίγο κάγκελο με τις απαντήσεις στο θέμα!
> Ίσως έχω χάσει κάτι γιατί γράψατε και πολλές σελίδες και δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά, αλλά θεματοθέτρια ο άντρας σου είναι ενήμερος για οτι συμβαίνει; Αν είναι ενήμερος και είναι σε φάση : αχ ναι αγάπη μου εκτονώσου λίγο εκεί να φτιάξουμε τον γάμο μας" παω πάσο, αλλά όταν κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη του άλλου, πώς είναι δυνατόν να είστε τόσο άνετοι και να λέτε οτι δεν το θεωρείτε απιστία ή λόγο για να νιώθει τύψεις κάποιος;;; Κάνεις κάτι πίσω από την πλάτη του! Ίσως έχει χρειαστεί να πεις ψέματα κιόλας ή ίσως το κάνεις στο μέλλον, κρύβεις/ σβύνεις μνμτ.... όλα αυτά για μένα, ναι είναι απιστία και προδοσία άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχεισωματική επαφή και μένει μόνο στο φαντασιακό.
> 
> Επίσης όσοι πιστεύετε πως δεν είναι απιστία έχω πραγματικά την εξής ερώτηση : αν το έκανε σε εσάς αυτό ο / η συντροφός σας και τον/την τσακώνατε στα πράσα τι ακριβώς θα νιώθατε;
> Δεν είναι ερώτηση για να σας την πω, είναι ειλικρινής απορία.
> 
> Για μένα μπαίνει θέμα απάτης στο συγκεκριμένο, απάτη θα το θεωρούσα κι αν μου το έκανε ο σύντροφος μου και θα γινόμουν έξαλλη.


Αν ελισαβετ....αν θεωρείς το sexting απιστία τοτες θα πρέπει να θεωρησεις και τον αυνανισμό απιστία...γιατί μην μου πεις ότι όσο καιρό είσαι με τον σύντροφό σου αυτός δεν έχει αυνανιστει???σίγουρα έχει αυνανιστει..
Γιατί και εκεί ακριβώς το ίδιο δεν είναι?....
Με τη φαντασία του ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει που δεν είναι κατακριτέο από κανέναν...π.χ μπορεί να φανταστώ με ότι κάνω σεξ με μια διάσημη κοπέλα ....
Αφού ότι γίνεται περιορίζεται και μένει στη φαντασία...
Και δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος από μας μπορεί να πει στο σύντροφό του να μην αυνανίζεται....το πρόβλημα θα είναι αν η φαντασία γίνει πράξη....η αν κάνουν cyber sex που εκεί ο ένας βλέπει γυμνό τον άλλον...(έτσι νομίζω ότι γίνεται)εκεί θα είμασταν κάθετοι.....
Εδώ δεν έχουμε παρά ένα γραπτό διάλογο...Κλάιν Μάιν..
Είναι ακριβώς όπως ένας αυνανισμός....και άνθρωπος που θα χωρίσει το σύντροφό του επειδή αυνανίζεται για μένα είναι τουλάχιστον χαζός..

----------


## Nefeli28

Ελισαβετ μου, 
όχι δεν το θεωρώ απιστία. Το να ανταλλάσσω μνμ με κάποιον άγνωστο που δεν θα γνωρίσω ποτέ από κοντα και να λέμε 5 μλκς για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο κι αν το κάνω (το έχω ανάγκη για να τονωθω, έχω ελλείψεις στη σχέση με τον σύντροφο μου, με βοηθάει στο να απελευθερωθω σε κάποια θέματα κλπ), δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι απάτη. 
Εάν το έκανε ο συντροφος μου και το μάθαινα, η πρώτη μου σκέψη θα ήταν ότι κάτι δεν παίρνει από τη σχέση μας και το αναζητάει εκει. Θα το συζητουσα μαζί του και ανάλογα το τι θα μου έλεγε, θα έδειχνα κατανόηση. 
Εξαρτάται από τον άνθρωπο που έχεις δίπλα σου, τι ξέρεις γι αυτόν, πως ειστε μαζί κλπ.
Δεν θα ερχόταν πάντως η συντέλεια του κόσμου επειδή θα είχε μιλήσει με μια άγνωστη με μνμ σε μια εικονική πραγματικότητα, γιατί αυτό είναι, μην τρελαθούμε. Αυτό που θα με πειραζε φυσικά θα ήταν να την συναντούσε και να γίνονταν πράξη αυτά που έγραφαν μεταξύ τους. Αυτό ναι, είναι απιστία.
Τώρα αν σκέφτηκα κάποιον ερωτικά η αντάλλαξα μαζί του κάποια ερωτικά μνμ, όχι δεν το θεωρώ απιστία είτε το έκανα είτε μου το εκαναν.
Και κάτι τελευταίο: ειλικρινής 100% δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κανένας στη σχέση του. Όποιος το λέει αυτό λέει ψέματα.
Όλοι κάτι έχουμε να κρύψουμε, κάτι που δεν θα πούμε, κάτι που έχουμε κάνει/σκεφτεί. 
Και όσο πιο πολλά χρόνια είσαι με κάποιον, τόσο αυτό συμβαίνει και θεωρώ ότι είναι λογικό και ανθρώπινο.
Είναι άλλο να είμαι με κάποιον 1 χρόνο και άλλο να είμαστε μαζί 20 χρόνια. 
Είμαστε άνθρωποι και τόσο πολύπλευροι σαν όντα που είναι απόλυτα λογικό στη 2η περίπτωση ειδικά να έχει επέλθει και βαρεμάρα και στασιμότητα και πλήξη στη σχέση.
Νομίζω πως η θεματοθετρια ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία και ο,τι έκανε το έκανε για να δώσει μια ανάσα σε μια σχέση πολύχρονη που εκ των πραγμάτων έχει μουχλιασει.
Χωρίς φλερτ και ενθουσιασμό δεν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε. Αλλιώς ας δέσουμε από μια πέτρα στο λαιμό....

----------


## Guilty

Το σιγουρο ειναι πως αν συνεχισεις να κανεις σεξτινγκ..ειδικα με τον ιδιο άνθρωπο ..θα μπεις στον πειρασμο. Ειδικα αν μιλατε καιρο..αν εχετε ανταλλαξει φωτο κτλ . Αν σου αρεσει απλα να εκτονωνεσαι και τπτ αλλο ..αλλαξε παρτενερ

Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## sisy

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Με καλύπτει απόλυτα η νεφέλη με όσα λέει. Είναι αλήθεια ότι μιλάμε για μια πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια γάμου που πιστεύω να φτάσει ως τα βαθιά μας γεράματα. Δεν πρόκειται να νιώσω τύψεις γι αυτή την αερολογία. Γιατί λόγια του αέρα είναι στην κυριολεξία. Όσο για την ειλικρίνεια και την αλήθεια δε χρειάζεται να ισοπεδώνει και το κάθε ίχνος ιδιωτικοτητας που έχει ανάγκη ο κάθε άνθρωπος

----------


## elisabet

Γιώργο όχι δεν είναι ίδιο με τον αυνανισμό. Γιατί αν είναι ίδιο θα σε ρωτήσω το πολύ απλό. Γιατί δεν αυνανίζεται απλά κι έχει ανάγκη να το κάνει συνομιλώντας με έναν άγνωστο; Και γιατί το κρύβει από τον/την σύντροφο του/της ; Αν κάνω κάτι που το θεωρώ τόσο αθώο, γιατί έχω την ανάγκη να το κρύψω ή να πω ψέματα για αυτό; Ακόμα κι ο αυνανισμός όμως στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης όταν ξεπερνάει ένα όριο γίνεται πρόβλημα. Αν ο σύντροφος μου πχ αυνανιζόταν συνεχώς....κι αυτό πρόβλημα θα το θεωρούσα. Ο αυνανισμός όταν υπάρχει σχέση μπορεί να γίνει ένα ωραιότατο παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στους δύο.

Νεφέλη σε ευχαριστώ που απαντάς ειλικρινά. Κάτι τέτοιο περίμενα να ακούσω. Από την απάντηση σου για το πως θα αντιδρούσες σε περίπτωση που ο σύντροφος σου έκανε κάτι τέτοιο αντιλαμβάνομαι πως το βλέπεις ως πρόβλημα. Λες θα το συζητούσες, θα θεωρόύσες μάλλον ότι κάτι λείπει από την σχέση σας, οτι κάποια ανάγκη του δεν ικανοποιείται αλλά όπως και να έχει θα το συζητούσες. Συζητάμε αυτό που θεωρούμε "πρόβλημα". Δεν θα αδιαφορούσες και θα λεγες "σιγά, συμβαίνει σε όλους ας το κάνει", θα προσπαθούσες να βρεις τις αιτίες. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να λέμε στην κοπέλα λοιπόν πως σιγά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα; Τις αιτίες δεν θα έπρεπε να βρει η ίδια και να προσπαθήσει να λύσει το θέμα με τον σύντροφο της ώστε να μην έχει ανάγκη έναν άγνωστο;

Από μια άποψη το θεωρώ και λίγο "δειλία". Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τον τύπο που θέλει και την πίτα ολόκληρη (την σχέση του) και τον σκύλο χορτάτο (τον εαυτό του και τις ανάγκες του) χωρίς να είναι διατεθειμένος να προσπαθήσει για κάτι. Και θέλω να απατήσω και δεν τολμώ γιατί τότε μπορεί να με χαρακτηρίσω "ανήθικη", κι έτσι βρίσκω το sexting και αυτοπαραμυθιάζομαι πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα και μπορώ να το κάνω χωρίς τύψεις και χωρίς να επηρεάζει την ηθική μου. Η ηθική για μένα δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν με αγγίζει ερωτικά κάποιος άλλος ή όχι, έχει να κάνει και με το αν συνειδητά του λέω ψέματα. Φανταστείτε το παράδειγμα ενός ανθρώπου πχ που έχει βολευτεί στην σχέση του αλλά δεν θέλει να την χάσει και έτσι προτιμά το "ακίνδυνο" sexting. Ακόμα και να τον πιάσει η γυναίκα του, ε δεν θα τον χωρίσει για αυτό. Είναι οκ αυτός κατά την γνώμη σας; Δεν θα τον χαρακτηρίζατε δειλό; Προσωπικά δηλαδή ΝΕφέλη αυτό που θέλω να πω, πέρα από αυτό που λες και συμφωνώ οτι θα σκεφτόμουν οτι κάτι του λείπει, θα προσπαθούσα να το συζητήσω κτλ....θα ξενέρωνα κιόλας. Θα τον θεωρούσα δειλό που επέλεξε αυτό αντί να πάει όντως με μια άλλη και να το ευχαριστηθεί κιόλας.

Δεν το παίζω υπεράνω, ούτε το σουπερ ηθικό άτομο, δεν κρίνω ανθρώπους εδώ αλλά τις πράξεις τους συζητάμε. Είσαι σε σχέση και σου λείπει κάτι ; Προσπάθησε να το φτιάξεις με τον σύντροφο σου. Προσπάθησες και δεν δουλεύει; Τότε παραμυθιάζεσαι πως θα το καλύψεις με υποκατάστατα γιατί κάποια στιγμή παρακάτω θα το βρεις μπροστά σου. Αν σου λείπει κάτι απτην σχέση σου, θα συνεχίσει να σου λείπει και αύριο αν δεν δουλέψεις γιαυτό. Τόσο απλά είναι για μένα τα πράγματα. Είμαστε άνθρωποι και μπορεί να παρασυρθούμε, μπορεί απλά να θελήσουμε ένα διάλλειμα, μπορεί να μην θέλουμε ή να μην μπορούμε να το δουλέψουμε την δεδομένη περίοδο...δεκτά όλα αυτά και ανθρώπινα αλλά δεν θα βαφτίσω αθώα την πράξη για να νιώσω καλύτερα.

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα και πάλι. Με καλύπτει απόλυτα η νεφέλη με όσα λέει. Είναι αλήθεια ότι μιλάμε για μια πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια γάμου που πιστεύω να φτάσει ως τα βαθιά μας γεράματα. Δεν πρόκειται να νιώσω τύψεις γι αυτή την αερολογία. Γιατί λόγια του αέρα είναι στην κυριολεξία. Όσο για την ειλικρίνεια και την αλήθεια δε χρειάζεται να ισοπεδώνει και το κάθε ίχνος ιδιωτικοτητας που έχει ανάγκη ο κάθε άνθρωπος


ΔΕν σε κρίνω και με συγχωρείς αν γίνομαι δυσάρεστη. Είναι η ειλικρινής γνώμη μου όμως. Μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό που λες, ότι είναι μια σχέση χρόνων που χρειάζεται μια τόνωση, πιστεύω όμως πως δεν είναι αυτός ο τρόπος για να τονωθεί. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο και να σκεφτείς ειλικρινά με τον εαυτό σου χωρίς ταμπελίτσες πώς μπορείς, αν μπορείς να διορθώσεις την σχέση σου. Γιατί για μένα, είναι δεδομένο πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά εκεί. Αν θες το κρατάς αυτό που σου λέω, αν όχι το πετάς δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Να σαι καλά.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν μπορουμε να γνωρίζουμε κατά ποσο έχει προσπαθήσει κάποιος να τονώσει τη σχέση του, τι αποτελέσματα είχε και τι έγινε στο τέλος η τι θα γίνει από δω και πέρα.
Υπάρχουν άντρες και γυναικες που δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να αλλάξουν όσο και αν τους το ζήτησε ο/η σύντροφος τους.
Εδώ που τα λέμε, σχεδόν κανεις δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να αλλάξει συμπεριφορές για να ικανοποιήσει τα γούστα του άλλου, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για γαμο εκατό χρόνων.
Επίσης δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες. 
Δεν μπαίνουν όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι.

----------


## Guilty

Οχι δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες. Ημουν για χρονια σε ενα κυκλο παντρεμενων που εκαναν σεξτινγκ. Υπηρχαν αυτοί που απλα βαριοντουσαν και ηθελαν κατι διαφορετικο χωρις να θελουν να απατησουν την γυναικα/ αντρα τους. Υπηρχαν αυτοι που ειχαν κακο γαμο και ηταν στα χωρισματα. Αλλοι το ειχαν κανει απλα επαγγελμα . Επισης υπηρχαν και μερικοι που εκαναν σεξτινγκ εις γνωση των συντροφων τους. Για μια πιο πικαντικη ερωτικη ζωη μεταξυ τους. 
Απλα θελω να πω πως αν το αρχισεις..δυσκολα το κοβεις. Μετα..το ενα φερνει το αλλο και το προχωρας παρακατω. Αυτο ηθελα να γραψω στη Σίσσυ. Αν εχει ενα καλο γαμο δεν αξιζει να δημιουργησει προβληματα λογω αυτου. Αν ειναι σιγουρη πως δεν θα προχωρησει τοτε καλως. Εκεινη ξερει καλυτερα. 
Παντως αν θελει μια τονωση στο γαμο της, ισως να εβαζε και τον συζυγο στο παιχνιδι 


Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## sisy

Να σας πω την αλήθεια..νομίζω ότι παρατράβηξε το θέμα. Ένας λόγος που συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο είναι πως βαρέθηκα σ όλη μου τη ζωή να φιλτράρω και να αναλύω το καθετί. Με μια υπερβολική ανάλυση και μια υπέρογκη συνείδηση να με ελέγχει. Κάποτε πρέπει και να χαλαρώνεις. Το έχεις ανάγκη που να πάρει. Κι αυτός ήταν ο πιο ανώδυνος τρόπος να συμβεί σ αυτό τον τομέα. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού του σκαλισματος και ψαξίματος είναι κι αυτή η ερώτηση. Διαφορετικά όλοι αυτοί που κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο το κάνουν και έληξε δεν κάθονται να ψάξουν. Είχα ανάγκη κάτι που δε χρειαζόταν να το σκεφτώ τόσο πολύ και το έκανα. Τέλος

----------


## giorgos panou

Νεφελη!,Σισση, εχετε καποια φιλια οι δυο σας；διοτι βλεπω μια μεγαλη αλληλοκαλυψη ！,Νεφελη ,δειχνεις οτι σου αρεσει το σεξθρεντ πιο πολυ απο τη Σισση.
Θα ξανα ρωτησω εαν ειναι το ιδιο με το γουεμπ σεξ, υπαρχει δλδη παραληλος οργασμος κι απο τα δυο ατομα?,τελος εροτω,η επικοινωνια ειναι γραπτη η βιντεοακουστικη?, Αληθεια γιατι ντρεπεστε να απαντησετε；

Εστάλη από M5s στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## sisy

Ε δε θα κάτσω να σου πω και λεπτομέρειες. Αυτό μας έλειπε. Δηλ πιστεύεις πως μόνο εμείς οι δυο εγώ και η νεφέλη έχουμε αυτή την άποψη; πολύ περισσότεροι σίγουρα. Βάζω στοίχημα ότι αν έβαζε άντρας το ίδιο θέμα δε θα του μιλούσες έτσι.

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτό να λέγεται. Έτσι και έγραφε άντρας θα είχε γίνει ο κακος χαμός από τη στήριξη και την κάλυψη όπως λες.
Εγώ σου έχω απαντήσει . Δεν είμαστε στο κατάλληλο θέμα να σου δώσω αναλυτική περιγραφή για το πως γίνεται. 
Άνοιξε δικό σου άμα θες να κανεις γκάλοπ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Για τον Ζόρζ.

https://www.iatropedia.gr/sex/ti-ine...ginekes/30364/

----------


## sisy

Κατατοπιστικό και απενοχοποιητικο whyalwaysme.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κατατοπιστικό και απενοχοποιητικο whyalwaysme.


Αυτό πρέπει να διαβάσει ο Ζόρζ...

Ο επικεφαλής της έρευνας Jose Bauermeister, δήλωσε πως η ψυχολογία ενός ατόμου δεν έχει να κάνει με το sexting. *Αντιθέτως δηλώνει υγιή σεξουαλική ζωή.*

----------


## Nefeli28

Και ένας άντρας που δεν το έπαιξε δήθεν ηθικός.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και ένας άντρας που δεν το έπαιξε δήθεν ηθικός.


Ευχαριστώ Νεφέλη! :-)

----------


## sisy

Σωστααα....

----------


## Exley

Γεια και από εμένα. Παρακολούθησα το παρόν θέμα και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και την δική μου εμπειρία, από την πλευρά του, μη ενημερωμένου για την κατάσταση αυτή, συζύγου. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, όταν αποκαλύφθηκε η ιδιωτική αυτή πλευρά της συζύγου μου και παρά τις κοινές προσπάθειες επανόρθωσης, ο γάμος μας δέχθηκε σημαντικό πλήγμα και πιθανόν, ολοκληρωτικό. Είμαστε ακόμα μαζί γιατί δεν θέλουμε να βλάψουμε περαιτέρω την οικογένειά μας, αλλά έχουμε και οι δύο πολλά προσωπικά και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα (που δεν προϋπήρχαν). Ο γάμος μας είναι πλέον λειτουργικός, όμως έχει χαθεί η πρότερη μαγεία, η αίσθηση ότι αφού υπάρχει αγάπη όλα μπορούνε να πάνε καλά.
Πραγματικά, σου εύχομαι με την καρδιά μου, καλή τύχη σε ότι και να επιλέγεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

Λυπάμαι γι αυτή την τροπή...
Όπως ειπα και πιο πριν, η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Στη δική σας προφανώς λειτούργησε αρνητικά.
Σου είπε ποτέ γιατί επέλεξε να συνομιλήσει ερωτικά με κάποιον άλλο;

----------


## giorgos panou

> Για τον Ζόρζ.
> 
> https://www.iatropedia.gr/sex/ti-ine...ginekes/30364/


 Σε ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε -επιτελους καποιος ανθρωπος ασχολειθηκε μαζι μου - που μου ελεισες τις οποιες αποριες ειχα για το σεξτινγ, τωρα καταλαβα.τα ξαν
Αρα λοιπον Σισση ηξερες απο την αρχη το τι ηθελες ! δεν γνωρισες καποιον καπου τυχαια σε ενα αθωο φορουμ και με το καιρο πηγε η κουβεντα σε σεξουαλικα, εσυ, εξολοκληρου απο την αρχη μπηκες σε αυτο το φορουμ με σκοπο ανταλλαγη σεξουαλικων μηνυματων και βιντεοκλησεων με οποιον νανε! Αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο κολασημο διοτις το ειχες προμελετησει, το ειχες σκεφτει και το ειχες σχεδιασει το ολον αμαρτημα! 
Λυπαμαι που στο λεω Σισση αλλα θα καμεις πολυ καιρο να μεταλαβεις την θεια κοινωνια! ουτε καν αντιδωρο δεν δικαιουσε κοπελα μου! Βεβαια εξαρτατε απο τον ποιμενα σου, ο καθε ποιμενας αποφασιζει και την οποια τυμορια αξιζει στον καθε ενα! Ομως σε εχω συγουρη να λες καθε βραδυ τους χαιρετησμους της Παναγιας και αρκετες σωματηκες μετανοιες, οπου μετανοια εννοειτε η προσευχη και το σκυψημο στα γωνατα καθε φωρα που το χαιρι σταυρωνει το μετωπο! θα εχεις τυμορια και σε νηστια λογικα, αλαδοτο κι χωρις κρεας! , το κοβω για πανω απο 3 μηνες Σισση! Αλλα δεν κανει να προλογιζω εγω τις τιμοριες που θα σου βαλει ο ποιμενας σου η ο εξωμολογιτης σου! αληθεια, πως θα τα αναφερεις στον ιερεα αυτα? κακομοιρα μου σε λυπαμαι κι σε φανταζομαι που θα του τα εξηγεις.
Εσυ Νεφελη? αληθεια νομιζεις οτι εσυ δεν θα εχεις τιμωρια σαν αναφερεις το ποσο συμπαραστεκεσε σε μια αμαρτολη? εκτως κι αν τα κρηψεις κατα την δικη σου εξωμολογηση, ειδαλος και εσυ θα εχεις καθε βραδυ συγουρακι καμια 20αρια μετανοιες - τις μεγαλες,αυτες που σηκωνεσαι κι ξανα ξαπλωνεις - Φανταζομαι οτι και εσυ το εχεις κανει αυτο το πραμα ε? το σεξτρινγ.

----------


## Guilty

Γιωργο τρολλαρεις ε; Παραδεξου το

Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε -επιτελους καποιος ανθρωπος ασχολειθηκε μαζι μου - που μου ελεισες τις οποιες αποριες ειχα για το σεξτινγ, τωρα καταλαβα.τα ξαν
> Αρα λοιπον Σισση ηξερες απο την αρχη το τι ηθελες ! δεν γνωρισες καποιον καπου τυχαια σε ενα αθωο φορουμ και με το καιρο πηγε η κουβεντα σε σεξουαλικα, εσυ, εξολοκληρου απο την αρχη μπηκες σε αυτο το φορουμ με σκοπο ανταλλαγη σεξουαλικων μηνυματων και βιντεοκλησεων με οποιον νανε! Αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο κολασημο διοτις το ειχες προμελετησει, το ειχες σκεφτει και το ειχες σχεδιασει το ολον αμαρτημα! 
> Λυπαμαι που στο λεω Σισση αλλα θα καμεις πολυ καιρο να μεταλαβεις την θεια κοινωνια! ουτε καν αντιδωρο δεν δικαιουσε κοπελα μου! Βεβαια εξαρτατε απο τον ποιμενα σου, ο καθε ποιμενας αποφασιζει και την οποια τυμορια αξιζει στον καθε ενα! Ομως σε εχω συγουρη να λες καθε βραδυ τους χαιρετησμους της Παναγιας και αρκετες σωματηκες μετανοιες, οπου μετανοια εννοειτε η προσευχη και το σκυψημο στα γωνατα καθε φωρα που το χαιρι σταυρωνει το μετωπο! θα εχεις τυμορια και σε νηστια λογικα, αλαδοτο κι χωρις κρεας! , το κοβω για πανω απο 3 μηνες Σισση! Αλλα δεν κανει να προλογιζω εγω τις τιμοριες που θα σου βαλει ο ποιμενας σου η ο εξωμολογιτης σου! αληθεια, πως θα τα αναφερεις στον ιερεα αυτα? κακομοιρα μου σε λυπαμαι κι σε φανταζομαι που θα του τα εξηγεις.
> Εσυ Νεφελη? αληθεια νομιζεις οτι εσυ δεν θα εχεις τιμωρια σαν αναφερεις το ποσο συμπαραστεκεσε σε μια αμαρτολη? εκτως κι αν τα κρηψεις κατα την δικη σου εξωμολογηση, ειδαλος και εσυ θα εχεις καθε βραδυ συγουρακι καμια 20αρια μετανοιες - τις μεγαλες,αυτες που σηκωνεσαι κι ξανα ξαπλωνεις - Φανταζομαι οτι και εσυ το εχεις κανει αυτο το πραμα ε? το σεξτρινγ.


Επειδή μάλλον δεν διάβασες το άρθρο ολόκληρο,ξαναδιάβασε εκεί που λέει για υγιή σεξουαλική ζωή!!!
Η θρησκοληψία σου σε έχει κάνει να τα βλέπεις τελείως υποκειμενικά.
Για να επικαλείσαι συνέχεια τον Θεό και τα συναφή,σημαίνει πως θες να δικαιολογηθείς για πολλές ''ατιμίες'' σου.




> Γιωργο τρολλαρεις ε; Παραδεξου το
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Μακάρι να τρόλαρε...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αυτό να λέγεται. Έτσι και έγραφε άντρας θα είχε γίνει ο κακος χαμός από τη στήριξη και την κάλυψη όπως λες.
> Εγώ σου έχω απαντήσει . Δεν είμαστε στο κατάλληλο θέμα να σου δώσω αναλυτική περιγραφή για το πως γίνεται. 
> Άνοιξε δικό σου άμα θες να κανεις γκάλοπ.


 Εισαι αδικη Νεφελη, μπορει να εχεις πλασει μια εικωνα για εμενα οπου ειναι αδικη,δεν ειμαι φαλοκρατης, απεναντιας αγαπω πολυ τις γυναικες , και τα σκυλια, απο μικρος ειχα σκυλο. 
Δεν εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο ανδρας ειναι παραπανω απο την γυναικα! και οι δυο εχουμε δικαιωματα οπως και οι δυο εχουμε υποχρεωσεις! Ουδεπωτες θεωρησα υποδιηστερη του ανδρος την γυναικα! 
Το αγαπημενο αυτο φυλο, η γυναικα εχει διαφορετικη σωματικη μορφολογια απο τον ανδρα , ετσι λοιπον δεν μπορουμε να τα βαζουμε -που λενε - στο ιδιο τσουβαλι! θελω να πω οτι οπως η γυναικα δεν μπορει να καταναλωνει τις ιδιες θερμιδες με τον ανδρα ετσι κι σε καποια αλλα θεματα η φυση μας επλασα διαφορετικους!ο Θεος επλασε την γυναικα ικανοτερη του ανδρος σε τομεις οπως η καθαριοτητα, η οπως το να ειναι καλητερη στην φροντιδα ενος νεογεννητου,η στην ακοη, οι γυναικες ακουνε καλητρα!
Ετσι λοιπον Ο θεος επλασε την γυναικα να ειναι ηδανικη για να κραταει ενα νοικοκιριο, να μεγαλωνει παιδια! αντιθετος ο ανδρας λογο σωματικης κι διανοιτικης ικανοτητας ειναι αυτος που θα εργαζετε κι που θα πρεπει να βγει εξω ωστε να βρει πορους να ζησει η οικογενεια!
Η φυση επλσε τον ανδρα πολυγαμικο ον ,σε αντιθεση με την γυναικα που η φυση της την θελει αλλιως - μην βλεπετε τις συγρωνες κοινωνιες οπου τα παντα εχουν γινει παραφυσην ! μονον απο εκτιμηση προς το γυναικιον φυλο δεν εγιναν ολα αυτα! απεναντιας η γυναικα αξιζει, ειναι απερετιτη κατα την γνωμη μου! αλλα δεν επρεπε να εχει για παραδηγμα δικαιωμα ψηφου! διοτις δεν εχει το χαρησμα να αξιολογει το τι ειναι το σωστο πολητικα για μια κοινωνια! ευχομαι να μην πααρεξηγηθω! αν κι νομιζω οτι αν παρατηρησετε οτι απο τωτες που η γυναικες αποκτησαν δικαιωμα ψυφου ,απο τωτες αρχησαν τα λαμογια οι πολητικοι!

----------


## giorgos panou

Αληθεια ρε παιδια! γιατι οποιος διαφωνει με τις αποψεις σας πρεπει ειτε να τρολαρει, ειτε να ειναι τρελος, ειτε να εει προβληματα η τελος να ειναι καθαρμα! 
Αληθεια ,δεν μπορει απλα να ειναι διαφορετικος αποεσας,? αληθεια δεν μπορειτε να αποδεχτητε και μια αλλη αποψη για τα πραματα? Δλδη θα πρεπει να ειμαι της λογικης με την δικη σας αλλιως ειμαι καθαρμα ε? 
Καθε αλλο παρα συγχρωνη ειναι αυτη η λογικη , του να συμφωνω μαζι σας! εξαλου σκεφτητε κι λιγο το οτι η διαφορετικοτητα δινει νοημα στην κουβεντα

----------


## Exley

Δεν δόθηκε ξεκάθαρη εξήγηση, γιατί προφανώς θα πληγωνόμουν περισσότερο. Αρχικά, ξεκίνησε σαν παιχνίδι, στην συνέχεια όμως εθίστηκε στην έξαψη και το hype των σχέσεων μέσω facebook και messenger. Εγώ, υποθέτω ότι έφταιγε η πλήξη, ίσως κάποια μορφής κατάθλιψη και σίγουρα η συνειδητή ή ασυνείδητη ενεργοποίηση μιας διαδικασίας αποδομής δικιάς μου και του γάμου μας, γενικότερα.

----------


## sisy

Με γελοιότητες κα τρολ δεν ξανασχολουμαι. Exlay θα θέλαμε πιο πολλές λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## sisy

Μιλάμε για μια σχέση πολλών χρόνων;

----------


## Exley

Την εμπειρία μου την περιέγραψα στο νήμα "Απόρριψη στο γάμο και ζήλεια", στο τελευταίο ποστ (δεν ξέρω πως να παραθέτω λινκς). 
Είμαστε παντρεμένοι 18 χρόνια με 3 παιδιά.

----------


## sisy

Σε ποια ενότητα. Δεν μπορώ να το βρω

----------


## sisy

Το είδα το μνμ. Εκεί μιλάς για αποκάλυψη σχέσης..

----------


## Exley

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει, η όλη κατάσταση ξεκίνησε με sexting στο msgr και στην συνέχεια εξελίχθηκε σε ρομαντική και ερωτική σχέση, από απόσταση. Δηλαδή, επικοινωνούσαν καθημερινά μέσω viber, fb & msgr και είχαν φυσική επαφή, μυστικά, κατά διαστήματα. Δεν επιδίωξα ποτέ να μάθω λεπτομέρειες. Δεν θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δηλ βρέθηκαν και από κοντα... Εκει περνάς σε άλλο επίπεδο κι είναι άλλο πράγμα.
Όχι ότι απεχει πολύ το ένα από το άλλο στο να το κανεις,αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολύ διαφορετικό.

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιώργο όχι δεν είναι ίδιο με τον αυνανισμό. Γιατί αν είναι ίδιο θα σε ρωτήσω το πολύ απλό. Γιατί δεν αυνανίζεται απλά κι έχει ανάγκη να το κάνει συνομιλώντας με έναν άγνωστο; Και γιατί το κρύβει από τον/την σύντροφο του/της ; Αν κάνω κάτι που το θεωρώ τόσο αθώο, γιατί έχω την ανάγκη να το κρύψω ή να πω ψέματα για αυτό; Ακόμα κι ο αυνανισμός όμως στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης όταν ξεπερνάει ένα όριο γίνεται πρόβλημα. Αν ο σύντροφος μου πχ αυνανιζόταν συνεχώς....κι αυτό πρόβλημα θα το θεωρούσα. Ο αυνανισμός όταν υπάρχει σχέση μπορεί να γίνει ένα ωραιότατο παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στους δύο.
> 
> Νεφέλη σε ευχαριστώ που απαντάς ειλικρινά. Κάτι τέτοιο περίμενα να ακούσω. Από την απάντηση σου για το πως θα αντιδρούσες σε περίπτωση που ο σύντροφος σου έκανε κάτι τέτοιο αντιλαμβάνομαι πως το βλέπεις ως πρόβλημα. Λες θα το συζητούσες, θα θεωρόύσες μάλλον ότι κάτι λείπει από την σχέση σας, οτι κάποια ανάγκη του δεν ικανοποιείται αλλά όπως και να έχει θα το συζητούσες. Συζητάμε αυτό που θεωρούμε "πρόβλημα". Δεν θα αδιαφορούσες και θα λεγες "σιγά, συμβαίνει σε όλους ας το κάνει", θα προσπαθούσες να βρεις τις αιτίες. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να λέμε στην κοπέλα λοιπόν πως σιγά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα; Τις αιτίες δεν θα έπρεπε να βρει η ίδια και να προσπαθήσει να λύσει το θέμα με τον σύντροφο της ώστε να μην έχει ανάγκη έναν άγνωστο;
> 
> Από μια άποψη το θεωρώ και λίγο "δειλία". Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τον τύπο που θέλει και την πίτα ολόκληρη (την σχέση του) και τον σκύλο χορτάτο (τον εαυτό του και τις ανάγκες του) χωρίς να είναι διατεθειμένος να προσπαθήσει για κάτι. Και θέλω να απατήσω και δεν τολμώ γιατί τότε μπορεί να με χαρακτηρίσω "ανήθικη", κι έτσι βρίσκω το sexting και αυτοπαραμυθιάζομαι πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα και μπορώ να το κάνω χωρίς τύψεις και χωρίς να επηρεάζει την ηθική μου. Η ηθική για μένα δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν με αγγίζει ερωτικά κάποιος άλλος ή όχι, έχει να κάνει και με το αν συνειδητά του λέω ψέματα. Φανταστείτε το παράδειγμα ενός ανθρώπου πχ που έχει βολευτεί στην σχέση του αλλά δεν θέλει να την χάσει και έτσι προτιμά το "ακίνδυνο" sexting. Ακόμα και να τον πιάσει η γυναίκα του, ε δεν θα τον χωρίσει για αυτό. Είναι οκ αυτός κατά την γνώμη σας; Δεν θα τον χαρακτηρίζατε δειλό; Προσωπικά δηλαδή ΝΕφέλη αυτό που θέλω να πω, πέρα από αυτό που λες και συμφωνώ οτι θα σκεφτόμουν οτι κάτι του λείπει, θα προσπαθούσα να το συζητήσω κτλ....θα ξενέρωνα κιόλας. Θα τον θεωρούσα δειλό που επέλεξε αυτό αντί να πάει όντως με μια άλλη και να το ευχαριστηθεί κιόλας.
> 
> Δεν το παίζω υπεράνω, ούτε το σουπερ ηθικό άτομο, δεν κρίνω ανθρώπους εδώ αλλά τις πράξεις τους συζητάμε. Είσαι σε σχέση και σου λείπει κάτι ; Προσπάθησε να το φτιάξεις με τον σύντροφο σου. Προσπάθησες και δεν δουλεύει; Τότε παραμυθιάζεσαι πως θα το καλύψεις με υποκατάστατα γιατί κάποια στιγμή παρακάτω θα το βρεις μπροστά σου. Αν σου λείπει κάτι απτην σχέση σου, θα συνεχίσει να σου λείπει και αύριο αν δεν δουλέψεις γιαυτό. Τόσο απλά είναι για μένα τα πράγματα. Είμαστε άνθρωποι και μπορεί να παρασυρθούμε, μπορεί απλά να θελήσουμε ένα διάλλειμα, μπορεί να μην θέλουμε ή να μην μπορούμε να το δουλέψουμε την δεδομένη περίοδο...δεκτά όλα αυτά και ανθρώπινα αλλά δεν θα βαφτίσω αθώα την πράξη για να νιώσω καλύτερα.


Να σου απαντήσω ένα προς ένα στης ερωτήσεις σου...
Γιατί άλλο ο αυνανισμός μόνος σου και άλλο να εξάπτει τη φαντασίωση σου ένα δεύτερο άτομο..δηλαδή είναι πιο διεγερτικό..
Γιατί το κρύβει??
Γιατί απλούστατα δεν είναι όλοι σε θέση να το καταλάβουν..εδώ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τον απλό αυνανισμό το θεωρούν απιστία..πόσο μάλλον το σεξτινγκ..εάν έκανα και το έκρυβαν θα ήταν επειδή η σύντροφος μου δεν θα καταλάβαινε ότι πρόκειται απλούστατα για έναν αυνανισμό και τίποτα άλλο..θα το θεωρούσε απιστία...άρα δεν θα το έκρυβαν επειδή το θεωρώ ένοχο

----------


## giorgos35

> Αυτό να λέγεται. Έτσι και έγραφε άντρας θα είχε γίνει ο κακος χαμός από τη στήριξη και την κάλυψη όπως λες.
> Εγώ σου έχω απαντήσει . Δεν είμαστε στο κατάλληλο θέμα να σου δώσω αναλυτική περιγραφή για το πως γίνεται. 
> Άνοιξε δικό σου άμα θες να κανεις γκάλοπ.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις ότι πολλοί άνδρες συμφώνησαν με τη Σίσσυ και κάνεις σχεδόν κανείς δηλαδή δεν της την είπε....του εναντίον όμως αν το θέμα το άνοιγε ένας άνδρας όλες θα πέφτατε πάνω του να τον λιτζαρετε...δεν θα έμενε ούτε ένα ζώο στο ζωικό βασίλειο...τι γαϊδούρι θα τον λέγατε τη κτήνος ...τη αναίσθητος. τη ζώο που σκέφτεται μόνο το πουλί του.. τη ουρακοτάγκος και πάει λέγοντας...όπως το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με θέμα απιστίας.. όταν απατά μια γυναίκα της δίνετε ελαφρυντικά....σε σχέση όταν απατά ένας άνδρας...τη γυναίκα τη χτηπατε με το γάντι...ενω στον άνδρα περνετε φτυάρι ολόκληρο να τον θαψετε και πάλι με τα παραπάνω είδη που ανέφερα.....

----------


## giorgos35

> Σε ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε -επιτελους καποιος ανθρωπος ασχολειθηκε μαζι μου - που μου ελεισες τις οποιες αποριες ειχα για το σεξτινγ, τωρα καταλαβα.τα ξαν
> Αρα λοιπον Σισση ηξερες απο την αρχη το τι ηθελες ! δεν γνωρισες καποιον καπου τυχαια σε ενα αθωο φορουμ και με το καιρο πηγε η κουβεντα σε σεξουαλικα, εσυ, εξολοκληρου απο την αρχη μπηκες σε αυτο το φορουμ με σκοπο ανταλλαγη σεξουαλικων μηνυματων και βιντεοκλησεων με οποιον νανε! Αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο κολασημο διοτις το ειχες προμελετησει, το ειχες σκεφτει και το ειχες σχεδιασει το ολον αμαρτημα! 
> Λυπαμαι που στο λεω Σισση αλλα θα καμεις πολυ καιρο να μεταλαβεις την θεια κοινωνια! ουτε καν αντιδωρο δεν δικαιουσε κοπελα μου! Βεβαια εξαρτατε απο τον ποιμενα σου, ο καθε ποιμενας αποφασιζει και την οποια τυμορια αξιζει στον καθε ενα! Ομως σε εχω συγουρη να λες καθε βραδυ τους χαιρετησμους της Παναγιας και αρκετες σωματηκες μετανοιες, οπου μετανοια εννοειτε η προσευχη και το σκυψημο στα γωνατα καθε φωρα που το χαιρι σταυρωνει το μετωπο! θα εχεις τυμορια και σε νηστια λογικα, αλαδοτο κι χωρις κρεας! , το κοβω για πανω απο 3 μηνες Σισση! Αλλα δεν κανει να προλογιζω εγω τις τιμοριες που θα σου βαλει ο ποιμενας σου η ο εξωμολογιτης σου! αληθεια, πως θα τα αναφερεις στον ιερεα αυτα? κακομοιρα μου σε λυπαμαι κι σε φανταζομαι που θα του τα εξηγεις.
> Εσυ Νεφελη? αληθεια νομιζεις οτι εσυ δεν θα εχεις τιμωρια σαν αναφερεις το ποσο συμπαραστεκεσε σε μια αμαρτολη? εκτως κι αν τα κρηψεις κατα την δικη σου εξωμολογηση, ειδαλος και εσυ θα εχεις καθε βραδυ συγουρακι καμια 20αρια μετανοιες - τις μεγαλες,αυτες που σηκωνεσαι κι ξανα ξαπλωνεις - Φανταζομαι οτι και εσυ το εχεις κανει αυτο το πραμα ε? το σεξτρινγ.


Ο Ιησούς ήρθε για τους αμαρτωλούς...όχι για τους ενάρετους....ότι δηλαδή εσυ εξασφαλίσες το παράδεισο και τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος και για τους άλλους???μα μόνο που νομίζεις ότι έχεις σωθεί διαπρατεις το μεγαλύτερο αμάρτημα... συγγνώμη που σου μιλώ έτσι και δεν είχα καμία απολύτως πρόθεση να στη πω...αλλά με το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα σου είχες επικριτικό ύφος που δεν αρμόζει σε έναν πραγματικό πιστό του Θεού....ΜΗΝ ΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΡΙΘΗΤΕ......
Ο αμαρτωλός ίσως μπει πρώτος στη βασιλεία του Θεού..και ο ενάρετος μπορεί να μείνει απέξω...
Δεν θέλω να επεκταθεί περισσότερο γιατί θα νομίζει η θεματοθετρια ότι τα λέω για εκείνη...ενώ καμία σχέση με αυτήν...

----------


## sisy

Έχεις δίκιο giorgos35. Απόλυτο. Σε όλα. Δε θα ρίσκαρα να αποκαλύψω το γεγονός αυτό όχι λόγω ενοχων αλλά από το φόβο της έλλειψης κατανόησης. Δεν έχω ενοχές θα το επαναλάβω.. Δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό και ήδη έχει αρχίσει και ξεφουσκώνει αισθητά. Όντως καθένας για το φύλο του δείχνει μια σύμπνοια και κατανόηση. Άντρες και γυναίκες. Κακώς αλλά συμβαίνει. Κι όσο για το θεό απέχει πολύ απ τις περιγραφές τιμωρού που διαβάσαμε πιο πάνω. Ευτυχώς..αγάπη εστί και όχι εκδίκηση και τιμωρία.

----------


## giorgos35

> Έχεις δίκιο giorgos35. Απόλυτο. Σε όλα. Δε θα ρίσκαρα να αποκαλύψω το γεγονός αυτό όχι λόγω ενοχων αλλά από το φόβο της έλλειψης κατανόησης. Δεν έχω ενοχές θα το επαναλάβω.. Δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό και ήδη έχει αρχίσει και ξεφουσκώνει αισθητά. Όντως καθένας για το φύλο του δείχνει μια σύμπνοια και κατανόηση. Άντρες και γυναίκες. Κακώς αλλά συμβαίνει. Κι όσο για το θεό απέχει πολύ απ τις περιγραφές τιμωρού που διαβάσαμε πιο πάνω. Ευτυχώς..αγάπη εστί και όχι εκδίκηση και τιμωρία.


Και αυτό ηθελα να πω στο Γιώργο...και πολύ χριστιανοί νομίζουν θα σωθουνεονο με το να λένε ότι είναι χριστιανοί...κατανοώ όμως ότι ο Γιώργος ότι και αν είπε στο θέμα σου το είπε καλοπροαίρετα θελωντας να βοηθήσει...και το μήνυμα μου σε αυτόν δεν ήταν επειδή αμφιβάλλω για της πρόθεσης του...αλλά γιατί από ένα σημείο και μετά την είδε ανώτερος.....
Με αρέσει να είμαι αντικειμενικός...αν έχεις άδικο θα στο πω είτε άνδρας είσαι είτε γυναίκα...δεν είδα κάτι στο θέμα σου που να πειράζει άμεσα το γάμο σου...μόνο στη φαντασία γίνετε ότι γίνεται και ξεφεύγεις πιο πολύ απτην καθημερινότητα..(πρόσεξε μην γίνει πράξη)
Χερομε όμως που αρχίζει και ξεφουσκώνει..και όχι επειδή κανείς σεξτινγκ αλλά επειδή κανείς σεξτινγκ με το ίδιο άτομο...ευχόμε όλα να πάνε κατευχην μεσα απτην καρδιά μου...

----------


## sisy

Ευχαριστώ .. Εύχομαι όλοι να καταφέρουν να έχουν καλές μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις που να κρατούν χρόνια-θα τρομαζατε αν σας ελεγα ποσα- και το ψεγάδι τους να είναι ένα μικρό χαλαρωτικό διάστημα σεξτινγκ

----------


## giorgos panou

Γιωργο , δεν υπαρχει θεμα,απεναντιας πολυ ευχαρηστα δεχομαι τις επικρησεις σου! δεν με ενοχλει απεναντιας με βοηθας να βελτιωνομαι, να βλεπω τα λαθημου!
Δεν αναφερα πουθενα ομως οτι εγω θα παω παραδησο. Απλα σχολιαζω την θεματοθετρια, εξαλου αυτος ειναι κι ο ρολος του φορουμ, καποιος ανεβαζει ενα θεμα για σολιασμο.
Γιωργο ,ειναι αρκετα αξιολογα τα μηνυματασου, οχι μονον εδω, αρα δεν με ενοχλει.
Οσο γιΑ τον Θεο , ναι μπορει να μην ειναι τυμορος οπως λες αλλα ζητα την ταπυνωση και την μετανοια απο την ηβρη που μπορει να εχεις ξεπεσει. 
Η Σισση ομως, οπως βλεπεις οχι μονον δεν δηλωνει μετανοια! αλλα επιμενει σε αυτην! προσβαλει το μεγα μηστυριο του γαμου, και συνεχιζει ακαθεκτη στην αμαρτια! εγω σαν χριστιανος εχω υποχρεωσει να τη καμω συστασεις! αν λοιπον αυτη δεν με ακουει τι να καμω?
Δλδη αν ο Θεος επιτρεψει να βρει ο ανδρας της αυτα που καμει - αφου το ιντερνετ παντα αφηνει ηχνοι- αν το μαθει ο ανδρας της, και τν τσακισει στο ξυλο, μετα η κοινωνια θα κατηγορει την ανδρα τη,,θα τον λεει βιαιο ε?

----------


## elisabet

> Γιωργο , δεν υπαρχει θεμα,απεναντιας πολυ ευχαρηστα δεχομαι τις επικρησεις σου! δεν με ενοχλει απεναντιας με βοηθας να βελτιωνομαι, να βλεπω τα λαθημου!
> Δεν αναφερα πουθενα ομως οτι εγω θα παω παραδησο. Απλα σχολιαζω την θεματοθετρια, εξαλου αυτος ειναι κι ο ρολος του φορουμ, καποιος ανεβαζει ενα θεμα για σολιασμο.
> Γιωργο ,ειναι αρκετα αξιολογα τα μηνυματασου, οχι μονον εδω, αρα δεν με ενοχλει.
> Οσο γιΑ τον Θεο , ναι μπορει να μην ειναι τυμορος οπως λες αλλα ζητα την ταπυνωση και την μετανοια απο την ηβρη που μπορει να εχεις ξεπεσει. 
> Η Σισση ομως, οπως βλεπεις οχι μονον δεν δηλωνει μετανοια! αλλα επιμενει σε αυτην! προσβαλει το μεγα μηστυριο του γαμου, και συνεχιζει ακαθεκτη στην αμαρτια! εγω σαν χριστιανος εχω υποχρεωσει να τη καμω συστασεις! αν λοιπον αυτη δεν με ακουει τι να καμω?
> Δλδη αν ο Θεος επιτρεψει να βρει ο ανδρας της αυτα που καμει - αφου το ιντερνετ παντα αφηνει ηχνοι- *αν το μαθει ο ανδρας της, και τν τσακισει στο ξυλο, μετα η κοινωνια θα κατηγορει την ανδρα τη,,θα τον λεει βιαιο ε?*


Μετά δεν θα έχει σημασία τι θα λέει η κοινωνία, μπορεί να βρεθούν και μερικοί έξυπνοι σαν και σένα και να λένε πως είχε δίκιο. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι πως αμα την τσακίσει στο ξύλο θα πάει φυλακή. Γιατί εκεί πάνε οι κουραδόμαγκες που χτυπάνε γυναίκες.
Φτάνει πια με τα μισογύνικα σου! Έλεος!
Της την έκανες την κατήχηση, φτάνει. ¨Εκανες το χρέος σου σαν χριστιανός, μπορείς να κοιμηθείς ήσυχος.

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιωργο , δεν υπαρχει θεμα,απεναντιας πολυ ευχαρηστα δεχομαι τις επικρησεις σου! δεν με ενοχλει απεναντιας με βοηθας να βελτιωνομαι, να βλεπω τα λαθημου!
> Δεν αναφερα πουθενα ομως οτι εγω θα παω παραδησο. Απλα σχολιαζω την θεματοθετρια, εξαλου αυτος ειναι κι ο ρολος του φορουμ, καποιος ανεβαζει ενα θεμα για σολιασμο.
> Γιωργο ,ειναι αρκετα αξιολογα τα μηνυματασου, οχι μονον εδω, αρα δεν με ενοχλει.
> Οσο γιΑ τον Θεο , ναι μπορει να μην ειναι τυμορος οπως λες αλλα ζητα την ταπυνωση και την μετανοια απο την ηβρη που μπορει να εχεις ξεπεσει. 
> Η Σισση ομως, οπως βλεπεις οχι μονον δεν δηλωνει μετανοια! αλλα επιμενει σε αυτην! προσβαλει το μεγα μηστυριο του γαμου, και συνεχιζει ακαθεκτη στην αμαρτια! εγω σαν χριστιανος εχω υποχρεωσει να τη καμω συστασεις! αν λοιπον αυτη δεν με ακουει τι να καμω?
> Δλδη αν ο Θεος επιτρεψει να βρει ο ανδρας της αυτα που καμει - αφου το ιντερνετ παντα αφηνει ηχνοι- αν το μαθει ο ανδρας της, και τν τσακισει στο ξυλο, μετα η κοινωνια θα κατηγορει την ανδρα τη,,θα τον λεει βιαιο ε?


Χερομε που κατάλαβες όσα είπα η μάλλον την πρόθεση μου. Δεν ανέφερες πουθενά ότι θα πας στον παράδεισο αλλά μιλάς με το ύφος του ενάρετου που κέρδισε το παράδεισο η μάλλον που νομίζει ότι το κέρδισε..όπως ακριβώς κάνανε και αυτοί οι ιερείς που τον σταυρωσανε.. συγγνώμη δεν λέω ότι είσαι σαν αυτούς....αλλά ότι έμοιαζε το ύφος σου σε εκείνο το μήνυμα.
Φυσικά ο θεός ζητάει την ταπείνωση...αλλά ζητάει την ταπείνωση απτους αμαρτωλούς και ενάρετους...οχι μόνο απτους αμαρτωλούς...πόσο ταπείνωση είχε το μήνυμα σου όταν έλεγες...( Ναι αλλά εγώ ζήτησα μετάνοια και συγχώρεση και τα υπόλοιπα που δεν θυμαμε ακριβώς...και μετά συνεχισες επικρίνοντας την Νεφέλη και τη Σίσσυ αν δεν κάνω λάθος....λέγοντας 
αληθεια εσύ τι θα πεις στον πνευματικό σου στην εξομολόγηση??θα μπορείς να του πεις τα όσα εκανες??
Κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπαντων είπες...λες και σκοτοσε όλοι την ανθρωπότητα καμία αμαρτία δεν είναι ασυγχώρητος αρκεί να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ..
Ο θεός τους δέχεται ΟΛΟΥΣ γυναίκες άνδρες άσπρους μαύρους κοντούς ψηλούς..τα κορίτσια και όλοι μας ξέρουμε τι θα πούμε στην εξομολόγηση μας και ο θεός ξέρει αν πρέπει να μας συγχωρέσει η όχι...
Όσο για τη Σίσσυ ότι κάνει περιορίζεται ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ.αρα δεν πιάνεται για αμαρτία... τουλάχιστον δεν πιάνεται για αμάρτημα μοιχείας-απιστιας...δεν έχει δείξει σημεία του σώματός της σε ξένο ανδρα...και ότι κάνει περιορίζεται μόνο σε γραπτό λόγο και άκρως ανώνυμο...γιατί φαντασία μας δεν μπορεί να μας κατηγορείση κάνεις...διότι είναι ΜΟΝΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ..
Άρα δεν προσβάλει κανένα μυστήριο...

Κατάλαβα της προθέσεις σου και το ειπα...σε αυτό σε παραδέχτηκα όσο αφορά της προθέσεις σου...δεν αμφεβαλα καθόλου και κατάλαβα ότι ένιωσες την υποχρέωση να την (αφύπνισης) και να την προειδοποίησης για τα επακόλουθα θρησκευτικά κρητιρια....γι'αυτό και δεν μιλούσα ...αλλά μίλησα μόνο όταν είδα ΌΤΙ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ..
τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό αντιληφθηκα....αν έκανα λάθος ζητώ συγγνώμη..αν και δεν νομίζω ότι έκανα λάθος...
Αλλά σου λέω ότι αυτά τα κριτήρια αφορούν όσο αφορά της ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύουν σε περιπτώσεις φαντασίας...

Εγώ δεν θα τον κατακρίνω τον άνδρα της ως βίαιο ..αλλά ως ένας άνδρας που δεν ξέρει να φερθεί στη γυναίκα του αν την τσακίστη στο ξύλο ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΞΤΙΝΓΚ...αφού όπως είπα είναι μόνο φαντασία....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιωργο , δεν υπαρχει θεμα,απεναντιας πολυ ευχαρηστα δεχομαι τις επικρησεις σου! δεν με ενοχλει απεναντιας με βοηθας να βελτιωνομαι, να βλεπω τα λαθημου!
> Δεν αναφερα πουθενα ομως οτι εγω θα παω παραδησο. Απλα σχολιαζω την θεματοθετρια, εξαλου αυτος ειναι κι ο ρολος του φορουμ, καποιος ανεβαζει ενα θεμα για σολιασμο.
> Γιωργο ,ειναι αρκετα αξιολογα τα μηνυματασου, οχι μονον εδω, αρα δεν με ενοχλει.
> Οσο γιΑ τον Θεο , ναι μπορει να μην ειναι τυμορος οπως λες αλλα ζητα την ταπυνωση και την μετανοια απο την ηβρη που μπορει να εχεις ξεπεσει. 
> Η Σισση ομως, οπως βλεπεις οχι μονον δεν δηλωνει μετανοια! αλλα επιμενει σε αυτην! προσβαλει το μεγα μηστυριο του γαμου, και συνεχιζει ακαθεκτη στην αμαρτια! εγω σαν χριστιανος εχω υποχρεωσει να τη καμω συστασεις! αν λοιπον αυτη δεν με ακουει τι να καμω?
> * Δλδη αν ο Θεος επιτρεψει να βρει ο ανδρας της αυτα που καμει - αφου το ιντερνετ παντα αφηνει ηχνοι- αν το μαθει ο ανδρας της, και τν τσακισει στο ξυλο, μετα η κοινωνια θα κατηγορει την ανδρα τη,,θα τον λεει βιαιο ε?*


Tι καλός χριστιανός (not).....

----------


## giorgos35

Γιώργο Πάνου η συζήτηση μαζί σου ήταν επικοδομιτικη και σε ευχαριστώ που με την ευκαιρία ξεθάψες μια πλευρά του Γιώργου(εμένα εννοώ)είχα πάρα πολλά χρόνια να μιλήσω για το θεό...η μάλλον καλύτερα για το δικό μου θεό....που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις στους ανθρώπους σε άσπρους μαύρους κοντούς ψηλούς αδύνατους χόνδρους χριστιανούς η μη..σε αμαρτωλούς και ενάρετους τουλάχιστον όπως το εννοούν μερικοί.
Και θα βάλει στο παράδεισο του ανθρώπους με βάση το χαρακτήρα τους και της πράξεις τους..ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ Η ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΟΥΣ..Η ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ.. αλλά με της ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ...
Σε αυτό το θεό πιστεύω και ελπίζω....τους άλλους θεούς κρατήστε τους εσείς όσοι πιστεύετε ότι θα σωθείτε με το να πιστεύετε ότι είστε χριστιανοί..-λευκοι μόνο με το να πηγενετε εκκλησία και την άλλη μέρα να κατεβάζετε Χριστό παναγιες...
Υ.γ
Γιώργο Πάνου δεν τα λέω για εσένα...απλά μου έδωσες μια ευκαιρία να απευθυνω ένα μήνυμα που ήθελα χρόνια να το πω σε όσους πιστεύουν και πορεύονται με τα παραπάνω

----------


## giorgos35

Και κάτι τελευταίο φίλε Γιώργο...και δεν θα σας κουράσω άλλο....
Με τόσες αμαρτίες που έχω κανει
δυστυχώς έχω κλείσει θέση VIP στη κόλαση..

----------


## Delmember031219

> Και κάτι τελευταίο φίλε Γιώργο...και δεν θα σας κουράσω άλλο....
> Με τόσες αμαρτίες που έχω κανει
> δυστυχώς έχω κλείσει θέση VIP στη κόλαση..


Γιώργο, αν πάρουμε τους κανόνες και τις εντολές και όλα αυτά της μετρητής ακριβώς τότε δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν θα πάει στην κόλαση. Προσωπικά δεν τα πιστεύω αυτά με τα καζάνια της κολάσεως κτλ Το θέμα είναι να μην βλάπτουμε τους ανθρώπους και να βοηθάμε όσο γίνεται. Είναι πιο απλά απ οτι νομίζουμε. Τι να το κάνω να τρέχω στις εκκλησίες όλη μέρα και μέσα μου να έχω κακία και φθόνο για κάθε άνθρωπο γύρω μου και ταυτόχρονα να παρουσιάζομαι σαν ήπιος, γλυκομίλητος και χαμογελαστός. Και πάρα πολλοί έτσι είναι. Συμφωνώ με το μήνυμα σου. Αλίμονο αν ο Θεός λειτουργεί σαν γραφειοκράτης και έχει κατάλογο με πόσες μετάνοιες πρέπει να κάνεις για το τάδε πράγμα κτλ

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιώργο, αν πάρουμε τους κανόνες και τις εντολές και όλα αυτά της μετρητής ακριβώς τότε δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν θα πάει στην κόλαση. *Προσωπικά δεν τα πιστεύω αυτά με τα καζάνια της κολάσεως* κτλ* Το θέμα είναι να μην βλάπτουμε τους ανθρώπους και να βοηθάμε όσο γίνεται*. Είναι πιο απλά απ οτι νομίζουμε.* Τι να το κάνω να τρέχω στις εκκλησίες όλη μέρα και μέσα μου να έχω κακία και φθόνο για κάθε άνθρωπο γύρω μου και ταυτόχρονα να παρουσιάζομαι σαν ήπιος, γλυκομίλητος και χαμογελαστός.* Και πάρα πολλοί έτσι είναι. Συμφωνώ με το μήνυμα σου. Αλίμονο αν ο Θεός λειτουργεί σαν γραφειοκράτης και έχει κατάλογο με πόσες μετάνοιες πρέπει να κάνεις για το τάδε πράγμα κτλ


Δεν ξέρω αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω στα καζάνια δυστυχώς και στη κόλαση....
Στα υπόλοιπα που ειπες σύμφωνο το ίδιο λέμε ...
Υ.γ
Γιώργο Πάνου στο ξανά λέω δεν τα είπα όλα αυτά για εσένα απλά μου έδωσες μια πολύ καλή πάσα για να τα πω...και σε ευχαριστώ...
Εσύ ότι είπες το είπες από καλή πρόθεση να βοηθήσεις.

----------


## Macgyver

Προσωπικα το βρισκω νοσηρο το sexting ( το μαθαμε κι αυτο ! ) και καποτε που μιλαγα για δυο μηνες με μια κοπελα στο φορουμ , αρκετα μικροτερη μου , αποφασισαμε και συναντηθηκαμε , και μαλιστα με το που μπηκε στο αυτοκινητο μου ( αφου βεβαιωθηκα οτι ειναι η κοπελα που μιλαω ! ) την περιεργαστηκα , και την φιλησα στο στομα , και ανταποκριθηκε ......ηταν μια σχεση που κρατησε 4 - 5 μηνες ......
sexting και νοσηρες μοδες της εποχης .....για τους νεους μονον .......

----------


## GoldenM

Ας γράψω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου, μιας και έχω άδεια σήμερα.

Λοιπόν, τα ζητήματα ηθικής και φιλοσοφίας τα αντιλαμβάνεται ο κάθε άνθρωπος με βάση το δικό του τρόπο. Για το λόγο αυτό είναι κάποιες φορές τόσο δυσδιάκριτο το να εντοπίσεις την ορθή ή την εσφαλμένη άποψη, συμπεριφορά κοκ.

Επιτρέψτε μου να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ένα ρητό που διάβασα πριν μερικά χρόνια κάπου και πραγματικά μου έκανε εντύπωση.

_Πρόσεχε τι σκέφτεσαι. Οι σκέψεις γίνονται λόγια.
Πρόσεχε τι λες. Τα λόγια γίνονται πράξεις.
Πρόσεχε τι πράττεις. Οι πράξεις γίνονται συμπεριφορά.
Πρόσεχε πως συμπεριφέρεσαι. Η συμπεριφορά γίνεται χαρακτήρας.
Πρόσεχε τον χαρακτήρα σου. Ο χαρακτήρας γίνεται πεπρωμένο._ 

Τι μήνυμα περνάει το παραπάνω ρητό; Ότι όλα μετράνε στην ζωή. Από το ποιο μικρό ως και το ποιο μεγάλο σφάλμα που δύναται κάποιος να διαπράξει, υπάρχει πάντα μια κοινή αφετηρία. Η σκέψη που έκανε το άτομο αυτό ώστε να διαπράξει την όποια εσφαλμένη συμπεριφορά.

Αγαπητή θεματοθέτρια,

Προφανώς και δεν απάτησες τον άντρα σου.

Όμως επέλεξες να εκφράσεις την σεξουαλικότητα σου, σε επίπεδο διαδικτυακής επικοινωνίας, με άλλον άντρα. Δεν έχω κανένα δικαίωμα να κρίνω το ηθικό σου υπόβαθρο. Άλλωστε και εγώ έχω διαπράξει τα λάθη μου, όπως και όλοι μας. Για εμένα όμως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι είχες την ανάγκη να βρεις κάτι, ακόμα και σε επίπεδο φαντασίωσης, εκτός της συζυγικής σχέσης. Θεωρώ πως αυτό κάτι δείχνει.

Ξέρω ότι είναι κάτι μικρό και φαινομενικά αθώο. Αλλά πολλές φορές πολλές μικρές "παραβατικές" συμπεριφορές μετασχηματίζουν τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο και τον οδηγούν σταδιακά σε μεγαλύτερες "παραβάσεις".

Αγαπητή φίλη,

Εύχομαι να βρεις πραγματικά ότι έχεις ανάγκη. Είτε αυτό είναι μέσα στον γάμο σου. Είτε εκτός.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ας γράψω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου, μιας και έχω άδεια σήμερα.
> 
> Λοιπόν, τα ζητήματα ηθικής και φιλοσοφίας τα αντιλαμβάνεται ο κάθε άνθρωπος με βάση το δικό του τρόπο. Για το λόγο αυτό είναι κάποιες φορές τόσο δυσδιάκριτο το να εντοπίσεις την ορθή ή την εσφαλμένη άποψη, συμπεριφορά κοκ.
> 
> Επιτρέψτε μου να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ένα ρητό που διάβασα πριν μερικά χρόνια κάπου και πραγματικά μου έκανε εντύπωση.
> 
> _Πρόσεχε τι σκέφτεσαι. Οι σκέψεις γίνονται λόγια.
> Πρόσεχε τι λες. Τα λόγια γίνονται πράξεις.
> Πρόσεχε τι πράττεις. Οι πράξεις γίνονται συμπεριφορά.
> ...


Αυτό λέω και εγώ από την αρχή που γράφω, σε αυτό το θέμα. Δεν είναι θέμα sexting μόνο, αλλά και το ότι γίνεται κάτι εκτός σχέσης. Ναι όπως είπες φαινομενικά φαίνεται αθώο, όμως ποιος ξέρει που μπορεί να οδηγήσει. Όλοι όμως και η Σίσυ, έμειναν στο καθ'εαυτό θέμα του sexting, κανείς όμως για τις αιτίες που οδήγησαν εκεί. Εγώ πάντως έγραψα το τι πιστεύω πάνω στις αιτίες...

----------


## Nefeli28

Οι αιτίες είναι κι αυτές ποικίλες. Καθε άνθρωπος διαφορετικός που σέρνει πίσω του τη δική του ιστορία και τα δικά του θέματα/κολλήματα/προβλήματα.
Κάποιος που καταφεύγει να κάνει sexting μπορεί να το κάνει για πολλούς και διαφορετικούς λόγους. Καταρχάς δεν είναι μόνο οι παντρεμένοι όπως η sissy που το κάνουν. Μπορεί να είναι ελεύθεροι η σε κάποια σχέση. 
Μπορεί να γίνεται γιατί δεν τους καλύπτει ο/η σύντροφος. Μπορεί να χωλαίνει η σχέση σε πολύ συγκεκριμένα σημεία και μέσα από αυτό να βοηθιεται αυτός που το κανει. Υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που δέχονται σαν άσκηση/συμβουλή από τον ειδικο που βλέπουν να προβούν σε κάτι τέτοιο για να σώσουν τη σχέση τους. Με η χωρίς να έχει απαραίτητα γνώση ο άλλος.
Υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που το κάνουν και το γνωρίζουν και οι δυο και η σχέση τους εκτοξεύεται μέσα από αυτο.
Άλλος λόγος που μπορεί να το κάνει κάποιος είναι το ενδεχόμενο ανάγκης απελευθερωσης σεξουαλικης/ερωτικής συμπεριφοράς απέναντι στο άλλο φύλο. Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι ούτε το κάνουν για τους ίδιους λόγους. 
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι υπάρχει ικανοποίηση, αίσθημα χαλάρωσης και ενίσχυση της αυτοπεποίθησης.
Το λυπηρό είναι ότι έχουμε φτάσει να δαιμονοποιούμε οτιδήποτε κάνει τον άνθρωπο να περνάει ομορφα.
Και προσοχή εδω! Πριν πέσετε να με φάτε, να συμπληρώσω ότι ο μόνος ηθικός κανόνας που θα έπρεπε να μας γίνει κτήμα, είναι ότι η ελευθερία μας σταματάει εκει που αρχιζει η ελευθερία του άλλου. 
Όλα τ’αλλα είναι μαλακιες που δυσκολεύουν τις ζωές των ανθρώπων.

----------


## GoldenM

> Οι αιτίες είναι κι αυτές ποικίλες. Καθε άνθρωπος διαφορετικός που σέρνει πίσω του τη δική του ιστορία και τα δικά του θέματα/κολλήματα/προβλήματα.
> Κάποιος που καταφεύγει να κάνει sexting μπορεί να το κάνει για πολλούς και διαφορετικούς λόγους. Καταρχάς δεν είναι μόνο οι παντρεμένοι όπως η sissy που το κάνουν. Μπορεί να είναι ελεύθεροι η σε κάποια σχέση. 
> Μπορεί να γίνεται γιατί δεν τους καλύπτει ο/η σύντροφος. Μπορεί να χωλαίνει η σχέση σε πολύ συγκεκριμένα σημεία και μέσα από αυτό να βοηθιεται αυτός που το κανει. Υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που δέχονται σαν άσκηση/συμβουλή από τον ειδικο που βλέπουν να προβούν σε κάτι τέτοιο για να σώσουν τη σχέση τους. Με η χωρίς να έχει απαραίτητα γνώση ο άλλος.
> Υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που το κάνουν και το γνωρίζουν και οι δυο και η σχέση τους εκτοξεύεται μέσα από αυτο.
> Άλλος λόγος που μπορεί να το κάνει κάποιος είναι το ενδεχόμενο ανάγκης απελευθερωσης σεξουαλικης/ερωτικής συμπεριφοράς απέναντι στο άλλο φύλο. Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι ούτε το κάνουν για τους ίδιους λόγους. 
> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι υπάρχει ικανοποίηση, αίσθημα χαλάρωσης και ενίσχυση της αυτοπεποίθησης.
> Το λυπηρό είναι ότι έχουμε φτάσει να δαιμονοποιούμε οτιδήποτε κάνει τον άνθρωπο να περνάει ομορφα.
> *Και προσοχή εδω! Πριν πέσετε να με φάτε, να συμπληρώσω ότι ο μόνος ηθικός κανόνας που θα έπρεπε να μας γίνει κτήμα, είναι ότι η ελευθερία μας σταματάει εκει που αρχιζει η ελευθερία του άλλου. 
> Όλα τ’αλλα είναι μαλακιες που δυσκολεύουν τις ζωές των ανθρώπων.*


Γεια σου Νεφέλη.

Όντως υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που για διάφορους λόγους θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν sexting.

Αν ένα ζευγάρι (παντρεμένο ή μη) το κάνει (αναμεταξύ τους - όχι με τρίτους) ώστε να βελτιώσει την σχέση και την επικοινωνία, τότε ναι είναι όντως αποδεκτό.

Σε περίπτωση επίσης που ένας άνθρωπος δεν έχει δυνατότητα να συνάψει σχέση με το άλλο φύλο (για διάφορους λόγους) τότε και πάλι να το καταλάβω. Αν και σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι προφανές ότι αυτό το άτομο έχει θέματα να επιλύσει.

Όταν όμως γίνεται μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης (πόσο μάλλον σε έναν γάμο) από ένα από τα δύο μέλη κρυφά, τότε αυτό κάτι δείχνει για την ποιότητα της σχέσης μεταξύ των συζύγων εντός του συζυγικού πλαισίου. 

Σε σχέση με την αποστροφή του λόγου σου για τον ορισμό της ηθικής, οφείλω να συμφωνήσω επί της αρχής. 

Όμως, 

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις ποιος είναι αυτός που καθορίζει τα όρια. Ποιος δηλαδή μπορεί να αποφασίσει-διακρίνει πότε μια πράξη του δεν παραβιάζει την ελευθερία του άλλου;

Θέλω να πω, ότι καλό είναι να υιοθετούμε τέτοιου είδους προσεγγίσεις ως προς την ηθική. Αλλά πρέπει να μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε το περιεχόμενο τους σε βάθος. Όχι απλά να κάνουμε μια επιδερμική ανάγνωση.
*
Στην περίπτωση της θεματοθέτριας λοιπόν, ποιος μπορεί να διακρίνει τα όρια στο δικαίωμα της να ενεργεί και να εκφράζεται ελεύθερα με βάση τις επιθυμίες της και στο δικαίωμα του αντρός της να έχει μια ειλικρινή σχέση που βασίζεται στην αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη;* 

Τροφή για σκέψη....

----------


## sisy

Λοιπόν κοιτάξτε τώρα να δείτε τι γίνεται. Αφού λοιπόν η πιθανή διάγνωση είναι πρόβλημα στη σχέση αρχίζω σοβαρά να σκέφτομαι κι εγώ χωρισμούς και άλλες παρόμοιες λύσεις.. Γιατί να παραμένω σε μια τόσο χάλια σχέση που με οδηγεί σε τέτοιες ανήθικες συμπεριφορές; Ας είμαι λοιπόν ειλικρινής κι ας τα "ξερασω" όλα στο σύζυγο κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος.

----------


## giorgos panou

[QUOTE=giorgos35;1021565]Γιώργο Πάνου η συζήτηση μαζί σου ήταν επικοδομιτικη και σε ευχαριστώ που με την ευκαιρία ξεθάψες μια πλευρά του Γιώργου(εμένα εννοώ)είχα πάρα πολλά χρόνια να μιλήσω για το θεό...η μάλλον καλύτερα για το δικό μου θεό....που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις στους ανθρώπους σε άσπρους μαύρους κοντούς ψηλούς αδύνατους χόνδρους χριστιανούς η μη..σε αμαρτωλούς και ενάρετους τουλάχιστον όπως το εννοούν μερικοί.
Και θα βάλει στο παράδεισο του ανθρώπους με βάση το χαρακτήρα τους και της πράξεις τους..ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ Η ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΟΥΣ..Η ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ.. αλλά με της ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ...
Σε αυτό το θεό πιστεύω και ελπίζω....τους άλλους θεούς κρατήστε τους εσείς όσοι πιστεύετε ότι θα σωθείτε με το να πιστεύετε ότι είστε χριστιανοί..-λευκοι μόνο με το να πηγενετε εκκλησία και την άλλη μέρα να κατεβάζετε Χριστό παναγιες...
Υ.γ
Γιώργο Πάνου δεν τα λέω για εσένα...απλά μου έδωσες μια ευκαιρία να απευθυνω ένα μήνυμα που ήθελα χρόνια να το πω σε όσους πιστεύουν και πορεύονται με τα παραπάνω[/QUOT

Φιλεμου, οτι κι να γραψεις δε σου κακιζω,διοτις εισαι πολυ ευγενικος κι διοτις μου αρεσουν οι αντιλογοι .
Ισως παρεξηγησες κατις, ουδεπωτες ειμουν ρατσιστης! απεναντιας στα νεανικαμου χρονια ειχα δρασει σε αντιφασηστικες οργανωσεις ,απλα τωτες δεν πηστευα στον Θεο ,ειχα ιδεολογια τετοια που ησαν αντιθετη στις θρησκιες, απο τωτες ομωςμου συναιβησαν πολλα -οπως κι ενα χτυπημα στο κεφαλι μου- πολλα πραματα που μου εχουν αλλαξει την προσωπικη μου κοσμοθεωρια.
Επισης δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι αθαεοι, ο δικος μου η ο δικος σου, ενας ειναι ο Θεος κι ενας ο Ιος του κι ενα το Αγιο Πνευμα,ολα τα αλλα ειναι λαθος στην καλητερη τωνπεριπτοσεων τους δικαιολογουμε λογο αγνιας, αλλα οσοι εχουν γνωση κι παραμενουν να αποκαλουν τον Θεο αλλιως τωτες ειναι εκ του πονηρου και ειτες ειναι ερετικοι ειτε ειναι κατις αλλο κακο!
Δεν γνωριζω αν θα παω στο παραδησο η οχι, ουτες ξερω την συνταγη, απλα προσπαθω κι ακολουθω αυτα που μου λενε αυτοι που γνωριζουν, αυτους που εχουν αφιεροσει ολη την ζωη τους στον Θεο, και αυτοι μου λενε οτι η εξωμολογιση ειναι η λυτρωση των αμαρτιων, κι φονο να καμεις εαν το εξωμολογηθεις και μετανοισης τωτες γταφει παλυ λευκο. Αυτο συνηστω και στην Σισση να καμει, να βρει εναν πνευματικο και να την βοηθησει για το γαμο κι για οτι αλλο εχει τυψεις! αλλα δυστυχως ο "πονηρος" δεν την αφηνει, της βαζει ιδεες οτι ειμαι κανενας βλακας, η οτι δεν ειναι της μοδας να πηγαινεςι σε παπαδες .

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=giorgos panou;1021652]


> Γιώργο Πάνου η συζήτηση μαζί σου ήταν επικοδομιτικη και σε ευχαριστώ που με την ευκαιρία ξεθάψες μια πλευρά του Γιώργου(εμένα εννοώ)είχα πάρα πολλά χρόνια να μιλήσω για το θεό...η μάλλον καλύτερα για το δικό μου θεό....που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις στους ανθρώπους σε άσπρους μαύρους κοντούς ψηλούς αδύνατους χόνδρους χριστιανούς η μη..σε αμαρτωλούς και ενάρετους τουλάχιστον όπως το εννοούν μερικοί.
> Και θα βάλει στο παράδεισο του ανθρώπους με βάση το χαρακτήρα τους και της πράξεις τους..ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ Η ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΟΥΣ..Η ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ.. αλλά με της ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ...
> Σε αυτό το θεό πιστεύω και ελπίζω....τους άλλους θεούς κρατήστε τους εσείς όσοι πιστεύετε ότι θα σωθείτε με το να πιστεύετε ότι είστε χριστιανοί..-λευκοι μόνο με το να πηγενετε εκκλησία και την άλλη μέρα να κατεβάζετε Χριστό παναγιες...
> Υ.γ
> Γιώργο Πάνου δεν τα λέω για εσένα...απλά μου έδωσες μια ευκαιρία να απευθυνω ένα μήνυμα που ήθελα χρόνια να το πω σε όσους πιστεύουν και πορεύονται με τα παραπάνω[/QUOT
> 
> Φιλεμου, οτι κι να γραψεις δε σου κακιζω,διοτις εισαι πολυ ευγενικος κι διοτις μου αρεσουν οι αντιλογοι .
> Ισως παρεξηγησες κατις, ουδεπωτες ειμουν ρατσιστης! απεναντιας στα νεανικαμου χρονια ειχα δρασει σε αντιφασηστικες οργανωσεις ,απλα τωτες δεν πηστευα στον Θεο ,ειχα ιδεολογια τετοια που ησαν αντιθετη στις θρησκιες, απο τωτες ομωςμου συναιβησαν πολλα -οπως κι ενα χτυπημα στο κεφαλι μου- πολλα πραματα που μου εχουν αλλαξει την προσωπικη μου κοσμοθεωρια.
> Επισης δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι αθαεοι, ο δικος μου η ο δικος σου, ενας ειναι ο Θεος κι ενας ο Ιος του κι ενα το Αγιο Πνευμα,ολα τα αλλα ειναι λαθος στην καλητερη τωνπεριπτοσεων τους δικαιολογουμε λογο αγνιας, αλλα οσοι εχουν γνωση κι παραμενουν να αποκαλουν τον Θεο αλλιως τωτες ειναι εκ του πονηρου και ειτες ειναι ερετικοι ειτε ειναι κατις αλλο κακο!
> Δεν γνωριζω αν θα παω στο παραδησο η οχι, ουτες ξερω την συνταγη, απλα προσπαθω κι ακολουθω αυτα που μου λενε αυτοι που γνωριζουν, αυτους που εχουν αφιεροσει ολη την ζωη τους στον Θεο, και αυτοι μου λενε οτι η εξωμολογιση ειναι η λυτρωση των αμαρτιων, κι φονο να καμεις εαν το εξωμολογηθεις και μετανοισης τωτες γταφει παλυ λευκο. Αυτο συνηστω και στην Σισση να καμει, να βρει εναν πνευματικο και να την βοηθησει για το γαμο κι για οτι αλλο εχει τυψεις! αλλα δυστυχως ο "πονηρος" δεν την αφηνει, της βαζει ιδεες οτι ειμαι κανενας βλακας, η οτι δεν ειναι της μοδας να πηγαινεςι σε παπαδες .


Όχι όχι δεν σε είπα ρατσιστή..γι'αυτό είπα ότι αυτά που λέω δεν τα λέω για εσένα...τα λέω γιαυτους που έχουν φέρει τη θρησκεία και το θεό στα μέτρα τους όπως τους βολεύει και πίστεψέ με δεν είναι καθόλου λιγοι..
Φυσικά είναι και ένας ο Θεός αλλά όπως προ είπα ο καθένας μας τον έχει φέρει στα μέτρα του...και πρώτα πρώτα οι Παπάδες...
Έχω ακούσει από πολλούς παπάδες ιερείς ότι όποιος δεν είναι χριστιανός δεν θα μπει στο παράδεισο..
Και απαντάω εγώ..εάν ένας άνθρωπος είναι αλλοθρησκος... ινδουιστής η μουσουλμάνος η οτιδήποτε άλλο και βοήθεια συνανθρώπους του..δεν έχει ζήλια κακιά..δεν μισει...δεν απατάει τη γυναίκα του..απλά δεν είναι χριστιανός αυτός δεν θα πάει στο παράδεισο απαντήσει αφού δεν είναι χριστιανός όχι δεν θα πάει.
Εγώ...άρα ο θεός είναι ρατσιστής???αυτό μου λέτε??
Ιερέας και υποτιθέμενοι πιστοί...
Όχι δεν είναι ρατσιστής...
Ε πώς δεν είναι ρατσιστής αν σας λέω ότι ο Χ άνθρωπος κάνει εργα βοηθάει δεν μισει..έχει καλές προθέσεις για τους συνανθρωπους του.και με λέτε ότι δεν θα σωθεί άρα τον κατατάσσεται ρατσιστή αυτό στα αυτό σημενεί..
Δεν το παραδεχοντουσαν....
Απλώς σου μεταφέρω ένα διάλογο με δήθεν χριστιανούς πιστούς που πήρανε κάποια λόγια του Χριστού και το παρερμηνευσε όπως θέλανε η όπως τους βολεύει..δεν μιλάω για εσένα Γιώργο...

----------


## sisy

Το παράδοξο του θέματος αυτού. Οι μισές απαντήσεις αφορούν το sexting κι οι άλλες μισές θρησκεία.. Γιατί άραγε;

----------


## giorgos panou

[QUOTE=giorgos35;1021657]


> Όχι όχι δεν σε είπα ρατσιστή..γι'αυτό είπα ότι αυτά που λέω δεν τα λέω για εσένα...τα λέω γιαυτους που έχουν φέρει τη θρησκεία και το θεό στα μέτρα τους όπως τους βολεύει και πίστεψέ με δεν είναι καθόλου λιγοι..
> Φυσικά είναι και ένας ο Θεός αλλά όπως προ είπα ο καθένας μας τον έχει φέρει στα μέτρα του...και πρώτα πρώτα οι Παπάδες...
> Έχω ακούσει από πολλούς παπάδες ιερείς ότι όποιος δεν είναι χριστιανός δεν θα μπει στο παράδεισο..
> Και απαντάω εγώ..εάν ένας άνθρωπος είναι αλλοθρησκος... ινδουιστής η μουσουλμάνος η οτιδήποτε άλλο και βοήθεια συνανθρώπους του..δεν έχει ζήλια κακιά..δεν μισει...δεν απατάει τη γυναίκα του..απλά δεν είναι χριστιανός αυτός δεν θα πάει στο παράδεισο απαντήσει αφού δεν είναι χριστιανός όχι δεν θα πάει.
> Εγώ...άρα ο θεός είναι ρατσιστής???αυτό μου λέτε??
> Ιερέας και υποτιθέμενοι πιστοί...
> Όχι δεν είναι ρατσιστής...
> Ε πώς δεν είναι ρατσιστής αν σας λέω ότι ο Χ άνθρωπος κάνει εργα βοηθάει δεν μισει..έχει καλές προθέσεις για τους συνανθρωπους του.και με λέτε ότι δεν θα σωθεί άρα τον κατατάσσεται ρατσιστή αυτό στα αυτό σημενεί..
> Δεν το παραδεχοντουσαν....
> Απλώς σου μεταφέρω ένα διάλογο με δήθεν χριστιανούς πιστούς που πήρανε κάποια λόγια του Χριστού και το παρερμηνευσε όπως θέλανε η όπως τους βολεύει..δεν μιλάω για εσένα Γιώργο...


 Δυστυχως στο ονομα του χριστιανησμου εχουν γινει πολλα λαθη κι εγκληματα ακομα! Δεν ξερω ποιοι θα πανε στο παραδησο αλλα συγουρα δεν θα πανε οι παππαδεςπου εχωντας την γνωση παρερμηνευουν ταλογια, η εκμεταλευοντε τη πιστη για ιδιον οφελος.
Το παραδηγμα που φερνεις με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι καλος αλλα δεν ειναι χριστιανος ,μπορει να υπαρξη ακομα κι για αθεο! .Η απαντηση που ειχα παρει εγω ηταν οτι εννοειτε κι θα πανε στον παραδησο.
Εξαλου το τι πηστευει ο κθε ενας ειναι προσωπικο του θεμα ,δεν εχει καποιοαντικτυπο στους γυρο του. Σε αντιθεση με το τι πρατει στην καθημερινοτητα του ο καθε ενας που εχει δραση στους γυρο του! 
Παντος η Σισση αν δεν μετανοιση δεν νομιζω να δει τους κυπους του παραδησου¨)

----------


## Kostas_14

> Το παράδοξο του θέματος αυτού. Οι μισές απαντήσεις αφορούν το sexting κι οι άλλες μισές θρησκεία.. Γιατί άραγε;


Ο λαός περιμένει αντιδράσεις από τον σύζυγο, μην μας κρατάς σε αγωνία...

----------


## sisy

Δεν θέλω να τους δω -τους παραδείσιους κηπους-..αν είναι γεμάτο αντιπαθουκλες που πέρασαν τις εξετάσεις με νηστείες και ψευτοκαλοσυνη. Πιστεύω πως ο θεός φρίττει με τις θεωρίες των παπάδων για να κατευθύνουν τους αδαείς. Προσωπικά έχω την πεποίθηση ότι θα κριθω περισσότερο γι αυτά που έχω μέσα μου παρά για τις πράξεις μου. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν πειραξαν μυρμήγκι αλλά αλλά έχουν μέσα τους απίστευτη κακία ζήλεια φθόνο. Κι άλλοι που μπορεί να έχουν κάνει και κάτι αλλά μέσα τους έχουν γαλήνη και καλά συναισθήματα. Έχουν ήδη τον παραδεισο μέσα τους. Μέσα μας είναι ο παράδεισος.

----------


## sisy

Χαχα θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους.
χαχα στο Κολοσσαίο νιώθω πως βρίσκομαι. Στα λιοντάρια απέναντι κι ολαος κραυγάζει. Σταυρωσον αυτήν..

----------


## Kostas_14

> Χαχα θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους.
> χαχα στο Κολοσσαίο νιώθω πως βρίσκομαι. Στα λιοντάρια απέναντι κι ολαος κραυγάζει. Σταυρωσον αυτήν..


Περιμένωωω χαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

[QUOTE=giorgos panou;1021664]


> Δυστυχως στο ονομα του χριστιανησμου εχουν γινει πολλα λαθη κι εγκληματα ακομα! Δεν ξερω ποιοι θα πανε στο παραδησο αλλα συγουρα δεν θα πανε οι παππαδεςπου εχωντας την γνωση παρερμηνευουν ταλογια, η εκμεταλευοντε τη πιστη για ιδιον οφελος.
> Το παραδηγμα που φερνεις με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι καλος αλλα δεν ειναι χριστιανος ,μπορει να υπαρξη ακομα κι για αθεο! .Η απαντηση που ειχα παρει εγω ηταν οτι εννοειτε κι θα πανε στον παραδησο.
> Εξαλου το τι πηστευει ο κθε ενας ειναι προσωπικο του θεμα ,δεν εχει καποιοαντικτυπο στους γυρο του. Σε αντιθεση με το τι πρατει στην καθημερινοτητα του ο καθε ενας που εχει δραση στους γυρο του! 
> Παντος η Σισση αν δεν μετανοιση δεν νομιζω να δει τους κυπους του παραδησου¨)


Το κήρυγμα για την θρησκεία δεν το βαριέσαι?

----------


## Delmember031219

Κάτι άσχετο με την θεματολογία. Η απάντηση με παράθεση έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Όπως στο παραπάνω που το μπλε συννεφάκι εμφανίζει λάθος χρήστη πως έκανε το σχόλιο.

----------


## sisy

Ε τα παίξε κι αυτό με όσα ακούει

----------


## giorgos35

> Ε τα παίξε κι αυτό με όσα ακούει


Χαχχα ...γιατί βρε Σίσσυ τόσες μαλακίες λέμε δηλαδή.???..αναλύουμε το θέμα σου και κοινωνικά και σεξουαλικά και θρησκευτικά από όλες της οπτικές γωνίες..τι άλλο θελεις??τι άλλο πια να κάνουμε για εσένα..

----------


## sisy

Καλημέρα.. Ευχαριστώ για τη θυσία και το χρόνο σας
χαχα

----------


## giorgos35

Ευχαρίστηση μας..ότι άλλο θέμα σε απασχολεί εδώ είμαστε..

----------


## sisy

Άραγε αν ξεκινούσα ένα νέο θέμα πως θα το αντιμετωπίζατε; θέμα άσχετο με το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι εννοώ. Κάποιοι θα έχουν ίσως βάλει την ταμπέλα. Η ελαφρών ηθών που κάνει sexting. Κάποιοι άλλοι πιο ανοιχτόμυαλοι θα ξέρουν ότι αυτό είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μας. Ίδωμεν. Μην πιαστείτε από αυτό. Μια σκέψη φευγαλέα ήταν και τη μοιράζομαι μαζί σας..

----------


## GoldenM

> Άραγε αν ξεκινούσα ένα νέο θέμα πως θα το αντιμετωπίζατε; θέμα άσχετο με το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι εννοώ. Κάποιοι θα έχουν ίσως βάλει την ταμπέλα. Η ελαφρών ηθών που κάνει sexting. Κάποιοι άλλοι πιο ανοιχτόμυαλοι θα ξέρουν ότι αυτό είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μας. Ίδωμεν. Μην πιαστείτε από αυτό. Μια σκέψη φευγαλέα ήταν και τη μοιράζομαι μαζί σας..


Προφανώς και κάποιοι θα συμπεριφερθούν έτσι. Δυστυχώς πάντα υπάρχει μια κάποια προκατάληψη απέναντι σε πρόσωπα, πράγματα και καταστάσεις.

Κάποιος θα σε κατατάξει στην κατηγορία ελαφριάς, όπως είπες και εσύ στο μήνυμα σου. Άλλος θα πει ότι ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα στην αυτοδιάθεση και στην σεξουαλική έκφραση με όποιον τρόπο θέλει. Τέλος κάποιοι (όπως και εγώ έκανα άλλωστε) θα θεωρήσουν ότι η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά έχει να κάνει με κενά που υπάρχουν στη συζυγική σχέση που έχετε με τον άντρα σου.

Το πως θα αξιολογήσεις όλες αυτές τις απόψεις έχει να κάνει με σένα και με το τι ζητάς.

Αν επιθυμείς να ακούσεις απόψεις που θα αποτελέσουν τροφή για σκέψη (πάντα γραμμένες με ευπρέπεια) τότε δεν θα σε ενοχλήσει ακόμα και μια λιγότερο ανοιχτόμυαλη και προοδευτική άποψη.

Αν πάλι επιθυμείς να ακούσεις απόψεις που στηρίζουν την δική σου θέση και μόνο, προφανώς οι απόψεις αυτές είναι καταδικασμένες να θεωρηθούν μεσαιωνικές.

Στο τέλος όμως είσαι εσύ εκείνη που αποφασίζει. Αποφασίζεις τι είναι ωφέλιμο και το κρατάς. Τα ανώφελα απλά τα απορρίπτεις.

----------


## Xfactor

προφανως, εχεις βαρεθει την σχεση σου γι αυτο βρηκες αυτον τον τροπο...
λες δν εχεις συναντηθει..δν εχεις συναντηθει γτ αυτος δν θελει αμα ηθελε θα ειχες παει..
και εγω εχω κανει σεξτινγκ αλλα για πλακα..πραγματικα δεν προσφερει τπτ..επισης παρολο π μ ειχε πει η κοπελα να συναντηθουμε δν πηγα γτ ημουν σχεδον σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι μπαζολα....και καμια σχεση με φωτο π φαινοταν θεα.
πολλες φορες ακομα και φωτο να δεις θα σ ξυνισει απο κοντα οποτε καλυτερα μεινε σε αυτο και ασε το κοροιδο τον αντρα σου να κοιμαται ησυχος χαχαχαχα...

----------


## giorgos35

> προφανως, εχεις βαρεθει την σχεση σου γι αυτο βρηκες αυτον τον τροπο...
> λες δν εχεις συναντηθει..δν εχεις συναντηθει γτ αυτος δν θελει αμα ηθελε θα ειχες παει..
> και εγω εχω κανει σεξτινγκ αλλα για πλακα..πραγματικα δεν προσφερει τπτ..επισης παρολο π μ ειχε πει η κοπελα να συναντηθουμε δν πηγα γτ ημουν σχεδον σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι μπαζολα....και καμια σχεση με φωτο π φαινοταν θεα.
> πολλες φορες ακομα και φωτο να δεις θα σ ξυνισει απο κοντα οποτε καλυτερα μεινε σε αυτο και ασε το κοροιδο τον αντρα σου να κοιμαται ησυχος χαχαχαχα...


Έλα ρε φίλε...που χάθηκες εσυ????πολύ καιρό έχεις να δώσεις σημεία ζωης???τι λέει το κάπνισμα το έκοψες οριστικά η το ξανά άρχισες?

----------


## Xfactor

> Έλα ρε φίλε...που χάθηκες εσυ????πολύ καιρό έχεις να δώσεις σημεία ζωης???τι λέει το κάπνισμα το έκοψες οριστικά η το ξανά άρχισες?


χαχα ολα καλα μαι φρεντ...
ναι το εκοψα ευτυχως.
εσυ τι κανεις?πως εισαι? το θεμα που σε ταλαιπωρουσε λυθηκε?

----------


## giorgos35

> χαχα ολα καλα μαι φρεντ...
> ναι το εκοψα ευτυχως.
> εσυ τι κανεις?πως εισαι? το θεμα που σε ταλαιπωρουσε λυθηκε?


Ποιο από όλα???

----------


## tselpemts

> Άραγε αν ξεκινούσα ένα νέο θέμα πως θα το αντιμετωπίζατε; θέμα άσχετο με το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι εννοώ. Κάποιοι θα έχουν ίσως βάλει την ταμπέλα. Η ελαφρών ηθών που κάνει sexting. Κάποιοι άλλοι πιο ανοιχτόμυαλοι θα ξέρουν ότι αυτό είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μας. Ίδωμεν. Μην πιαστείτε από αυτό. Μια σκέψη φευγαλέα ήταν και τη μοιράζομαι μαζί σας..


Μη σκας Σισυ όλος ο κόσμος κάνει sexting απλώς πολλοί θεωρούν taboo να το συζητήσουν.
Εκτός αυτού πολλοί κάνουν και phone sex καθώς και cyber sex.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Xfactor

> Ποιο από όλα???


μιλαω για το θεμα αν θυμαμαι καλα με την στυτικη δεισλυτουργια π ειχες

----------


## sisy

Το ξέρω ..και απορω.. Με την τόση υποκρισία. Οι έρευνες μιλάνε για πολύ μεγαλα ποσοστά sexting σε όλες τις ηλικίες και στα δυο φύλα. Τώρα γιατί τα ταμπού μας ακολουθούν ακόμα κι εδώ στην ανωνυμία ένας θεός ξέρει. Ούτε ως ανώνυμοι αντέχουμε την κριτική. Μη λερωθεί το όνομά μας ..ούτε καν το νικ νέιμ μας

----------


## Kostas_14

> Το ξέρω ..και απορω.. Με την τόση υποκρισία. Οι έρευνες μιλάνε για πολύ μεγαλα ποσοστά sexting σε όλες τις ηλικίες και στα δυο φύλα. Τώρα γιατί τα ταμπού μας ακολουθούν ακόμα κι εδώ στην ανωνυμία ένας θεός ξέρει. Ούτε ως ανώνυμοι αντέχουμε την κριτική. Μη λερωθεί το όνομά μας ..ούτε καν το νικ νέιμ μας


Ρε συ αν το έκανε το ίδιο ο άντρας σου, με καμιά μικρή 22-23, τι θα έκανες; Θα αντιδρούσες έτσι τόσο χαλαρά και θα έλεγες "έλα δεν είναι ταμπού, ανοιχτόμυαλοι είμαστε όλα καλά". Εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι θα αντιδρούσες έτσι... Τότε σορρι που στο λέω, αλλά δεν μιλάμε για σχέση. Μιλάμε τότε για μια "ελεύθερη" σχέση, που ο καθένας κάνει ό,τι θέλει εκτός σχέσης...

----------


## Nefeli28

Χαχαχαχ!! Σίσυ έγραψες!
Με τι κούτελο θα βγεις στην κοινωνία άπαξ και αμαυρωθεί το νικ νειμ σου???

----------


## giorgos35

> μιλαω για το θεμα αν θυμαμαι καλα με την στυτικη δεισλυτουργια π ειχες


Που να περάσει φίλε μου...κάθε φορά που νομίζω ότι το ξεπέρασα γυρνάει πάντα πισω

----------


## giorgos35

Το cyber sex τι είναι ρε παιδιά???εξηγήσετε και σε εμένα το παππού...

----------


## Xfactor

> Που να περάσει φίλε μου...κάθε φορά που νομίζω ότι το ξεπέρασα γυρνάει πάντα πισω


φιλε μου πρεπει να το αποβαλλεις τελειως απο το μυαλο σου...αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν ψυχολογικο π το 95% των αντρως π εχουν τετοιο προβλημα ειναι ψυχολογικο

----------


## Xfactor

> Το cyber sex τι είναι ρε παιδιά???εξηγήσετε και σε εμένα το παππού...


σαιμπερ σεξ ειναι οταμπεις σκαιπ η βαιμπερ η σε αλλη εφαρμογη με βιντεοκληση και βαρατε μαστουρμπεισιον εσυ και η κοπελα ενω μιλατε σαν να κανεται σεξ

----------


## giorgos35

> φιλε μου πρεπει να το αποβαλλεις τελειως απο το μυαλο σου...αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν ψυχολογικο π το 95% των αντρως π εχουν τετοιο προβλημα ειναι ψυχολογικο


Είναι ψυχολογικό το ξερω...γιατί κάποιες μέρες γίνουμε καλά και έχω πλήρης στύση...αλλά το θέμα είναι πως να το λύσω??

----------


## Xfactor

> Είναι ψυχολογικό το ξερω...γιατί κάποιες μέρες γίνουμε καλά και έχω πλήρης στύση...αλλά το θέμα είναι πως να το λύσω??


σ πεφτει την ωρα τουσεξ η πριν δεν ανεβαινει?

----------


## Xfactor

> Το ξέρω ..και απορω.. Με την τόση υποκρισία. Οι έρευνες μιλάνε για πολύ μεγαλα ποσοστά sexting σε όλες τις ηλικίες και στα δυο φύλα. Τώρα γιατί τα ταμπού μας ακολουθούν ακόμα κι εδώ στην ανωνυμία ένας θεός ξέρει. Ούτε ως ανώνυμοι αντέχουμε την κριτική. Μη λερωθεί το όνομά μας ..ούτε καν το νικ νέιμ μας





> Χαχαχαχ!! Σίσυ έγραψες!
> Με τι κούτελο θα βγεις στην κοινωνία άπαξ και αμαυρωθεί το νικ νειμ σου???




ενταξει ρε κοριτσια εφοσον το θεωρειται ηθικο συνεχιστε...
εγω δεν λεω οτι δεν θα το εκανα...ουτε το κατακρινω...αλλα δεν θα υποστηριζα οτι ειναι και φυσιολογικο..απλα οπως και να το κανουμε να εισαι παντρεμενος και να καβλαντιζεις μεσω τσατ δν ειναι και τοσο ηθικο...ειναι σαν να εχεις τον συζυγο για πεταμα.

----------


## sisy

Γιώργος 35 στο σωστό θέμα είσαι. Δοκίμασε λίγο σεξτινγκ λίγο τηλεφωνικό και που ξέρεις.. Θα σε βοηθήσει ίσως. Όσο για τον xfactor.. Δε νομίζω πως το έπαιξα ηθική ούτε ηθικολόγος.. Καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του. Αν είσαι τόσο "ηθικός" να μην το κάνεις..

----------


## giorgos35

> σ πεφτει την ωρα τουσεξ η πριν δεν ανεβαινει?


Άλλες φορές το ένα άλλες φορές το άλλο....

----------


## Xfactor

> Άλλες φορές το ένα άλλες φορές το άλλο....


μηπως εχεις πολυ πιεστικη γυναικα?

----------


## giorgos35

> μηπως εχεις πολυ πιεστικη γυναικα?


Αν εννοείς πάνω στο σεξ καθόλου πιεστική κάθε άλλο..
Αν εννοείς γενικότερα στην καθημερινότητα μας σε κάποια θέματα είναι σε κάποια άλλα δεν είναι...

----------


## Xfactor

> Αν εννοείς πάνω στο σεξ καθόλου πιεστική κάθε άλλο..
> Αν εννοείς γενικότερα στην καθημερινότητα μας σε κάποια θέματα είναι σε κάποια άλλα δεν είναι...


μπορει φιλε να εχεις συσωρευμενη πιεση απο την γυναικα η οποια το κανει αθελα της...
να σ πω εχεις δοκιμασει να παρεις ενα μισο αγχολυτικο χαπι πριν τ ην διαδικασια?..ισως σε βοηθησει

----------


## giorgos35

> μπορει φιλε να εχεις συσωρευμενη πιεση απο την γυναικα η οποια το κανει αθελα της...
> να σ πω εχεις δοκιμασει να παρεις ενα μισο αγχολυτικο χαπι πριν τ ην διαδικασια?..ισως σε βοηθησει


Είμαι κατά των αγχωλυτικον..και γενικότερα κατά των φαρμάκων..μόνο μερικές φορές έχω πάρει διεγερτικά και ειμουν ευχαριστημένος...αλλά και αυτό που επερνα εγώ καταργήθηκε σήμερα το έμαθα..τώρα τη θα κάνω δεν ξέρω....μια χαρά λειτουργούσα με εκείνα..

----------

